#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-14
<phillw> rafaellaguna: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-15
<nixnine> i have installed 15.04 but cannot get the sound to work now.  Anyone help?
<ianorlyn> nixnine: #lubuntu is for support and do you have multiple sound outputs?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-19
<nixnine> hey guys, i have installed 15.04 but am having issues with sound
<nixnine> I have no sound at startup
<Unit193> nixnine: Perhaps you should try a support channel such as #lubuntu, this is not a support channel.
<nixnine> I am sorry.  The channel list said support was here
<nixnine> what channel should I visit?
<ianorlin> hmm gsilva I did a few updates to lubuntu manaual
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-18
<wxl> tsimonq2: notice the announcement about .1?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies
<tsimonq2> wxl: huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I know when .1 is, yeah
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-July/003807.html
<tsimonq2> yep I see
<wxl> look at the followup email tho :)
<wxl> in any case, i guess we should announce
<wxl> would ytou like to do the honors?
<tsimonq2> wait...announcing today?
<tsimonq2> hmm :/
<wxl> no we need to announce that stuff needs to be tested
<tsimonq2> oh yeah sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think in the release announcements, we really need to point out, "here are the known problems: foo, bar, baz, but here is what has been *fixed*: foo, bar, baz"
<wxl> that'd be cool
<wxl> just takes more time
<tsimonq2> really?
<tsimonq2> we just test all of the bugs in the known problems for 16.04
<tsimonq2> I usually do that anyways when testing :P
<wxl> sounds good then
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll personally do that ;)
<tsimonq2> oh shoot
<tsimonq2> we need to test 14.04 -> 16.04
 * tsimonq2 puts this at the top of todo list
<tsimonq2> wxl: Call for testing sent
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you want to start the release announcement or should I go ahead?
<tsimonq2> (in a Google Document)
<wxl> tsimonq2: knock yourself out, though i prefer in on the wiki as a /Draft
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright, I just like a Google Document better because it's a little bit...faster XD
<wxl> yeah yeah but we have to think of EVERYONE :L)
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> :P
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-19
<tsimonq2> wxl: 14.04 -> 16.04 works fine! \o/
<wxl> yay
<wxl> and i mastered port ranges on iptables and pf </offtopic>
<wxl> it's a good day
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: I reached out to Julien to see if he has any more known bugs to add
<wxl> cool cool
<wxl> i'm really feeling like we're making progress
<wxl> i owe you a lot of thanks in that regard
<tsimonq2> well I'm glad to be doing this :)
<wxl> btw any luck on that blog post i suggested?
<tsimonq2> I'm still waiting to hear back from flexiondotorg about it ;)
<wxl> ahhh k
<tsimonq2> but it's a good idea
<wxl> still you might want to give hima go and give him your results
<wxl> if it's like super obvious, well—-
<tsimonq2> I just don't know how you could objectively evaluate the speed and usability of the OS
<tsimonq2> I mean, it it just as simple as htop?
<wxl> well yeah maybe speed and usability aren't the best measurements
<tsimonq2> what do you suggest?
<wxl> but you can get like average load overages, ram and cpu usage, etc
<tsimonq2> load overages?
<wxl> hhahaha
<wxl> averages
<tsimonq2> I see
<lynorian> alternate 32 bit installed ok for entire disk
<wxl> so, yeah, top
<wxl> go lynorian go lynorian who's your daddy? go lynorian it's your birthday go lynorian
<tsimonq2> wxl: s/top/htop/
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Hi
<tsimonq2> hello flexiondotorg :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: you see wxl's idea for a blog post?
<flexiondotorg> I have not.
<flexiondotorg> Where can I find "idea"?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: you see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/compiz-low-graphics-mode-improvements ? we should co-write a blog post detailing the differences between Unity in that mode and Ubuntu MATE/Lubuntu/Lubuntu Next
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> I'm not going to be able to contribute to that this week.
<flexiondotorg> But, sure. I'll play.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: maybe next week after you come back from the sprint?
<flexiondotorg> Yeah.
<flexiondotorg> But feel free to start drafting something.
<tsimonq2> alright :(
<tsimonq2> *:)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: you need help with Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 that's supposed to go out on Thursday? I have a lot of free time. :)
<flexiondotorg> I do actually!
<flexiondotorg> I'm going to be able smoke test i386 and amd64.
<flexiondotorg> But if you have time time to test, that would be really great.
<tsimonq2> alright, I will :)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Adam is just going to to a respin tomorrow so after that I'll smoke test Lubuntu and MATE :)
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<flexiondotorg> Admin is here somewhere too.
<flexiondotorg> *Adam
<tsimonq2> anytime flexiondotorg :)
<tsimonq2> OH, really?
<tsimonq2> cool
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: if you find Leo Arias, tell him I say hello :)
<tsimonq2> he's probably reported 8 different bugs today, all of which I have fixed XD
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Well do.
<tsimonq2> thanks flexiondotorg :)
<lynorian> wxl in #lubuntu-release infinity said something about being done battling a cold and respins
<wxl> lynorian: looks like we're still waiting on desktop, but yeah, in progress
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey, I'll send an email as a response to my call for testing about the respin
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also *really* *really* want the libfm update that got into xenial-updates today to be in the image, I'l going to test and see if it's there, and if it isn't, do you mind if I ask for a respin?
<tsimonq2> oh no :(
<tsimonq2> there are no images in the folder!
<wxl> sure sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have no Lubuntu alternate images at all
<tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20160718/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20160719/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-20
<tsimonq2> YES! the libfm fix made it in!
<wxl> yay
 * tsimonq2 smoke tests
<tsimonq2> wxl: think I should poke /win 20
<tsimonq2> whopps
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: think I should poke slangasek about getting an experimental LXQt image?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not until we have some sense as to what the additional applications would be like
<tsimonq2> alright wxl
<wxl> that's what i think, at least
<tsimonq2> wxl: well we already have a metapackage, no?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean, would it hurt? :)
<wxl> potentially
<tsimonq2> how so?
<wxl> i'm not sure canonical has the resources to do something "just because"
<wxl> and i'm not sure it would be really useful to the end user since it would be incomplete
<tsimonq2> oh I see
<wxl> if they wanted something incomplete, they could also just build their own system with the metapackage
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> i love the idea but the fact of the matter is we just need to wait
<tsimonq2> I see
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, o/
<flexiondotorg> One of the Ubuntu MATE servers (the one running my ZNC bouncer) failed overnight.
<flexiondotorg> I've lost some IRC history.
<flexiondotorg> So, if you messaged me. I missed it.
<tsimonq2> I didn't
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, o/
<flexiondotorg> Looks like Lubuntu testing is going well.
<flexiondotorg> I'm doing some Ubuntu MATE testing now.
<flexiondotorg> Looks good enough to me :-)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Lubuntu is doing one more respin
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Because?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: light-locker-settings is completely broken, a fix is landing very soon
<flexiondotorg> Thanks. Not a thing that I need to worry about :-)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Any chance someone in Lubuntu can do a quick install of Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 on PowerPC?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I wish I could help you
<tsimonq2> unfortunately I don't know who has a PowerPC machine
<flexiondotorg> OK
<tsimonq2> wxl: we had one last respin this morning
<tsimonq2> wxl: but the testing is almost done
<redwolf> o/ sudodus
<sudodus> o/
<tsimonq2> sudodus! :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: thanks for helping test 16.04.1 a lot, even after today's respin. I appreciate it. :)
<sudodus> You are welcome :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: this morning's respin was due to a fix that made light-locker-settings go from completely unusable to working, all fine now
<sudodus> I see.
<redwolf> tsimonq2, what happens with mini.iso?
<sudodus> But there are still problems with Intel graphics. The cursor is lost after locking. Fix: ctrl+alt+F1, ctrl+alt+F7
<tsimonq2> sudodus: the respin before that (which I also requested) has the libfm fix
<tsimonq2> yes :(
<tsimonq2> redwolf: related to sudodus' thread?
<sudodus> I tested the xenial 32-bit mini.iso today, and it works, both in my Toshiba and in VirtualBox.
<redwolf> no, mailing lists
<redwolf> it seems failing in vbox
<redwolf> but I tested it on Boxes and it works
<redwolf> (kvm)
<sudodus> There was a report about that, but it works for me.
<redwolf> yes, same here
<redwolf> odd
<redwolf> I  hope the one who reported did a checksum test
<redwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> XD
<sudodus> There is a dialogue at the Ubuntu Forums, and the guy seems to have problems with a scsi package now.
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<redwolf> ah
<wxl> who's chairing this thing?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: keep us posted if it concerns Lubuntu please :)
<redwolf> tsimonq2, I think
<tsimonq2> I thought wxl would, but if he doesn't want to, I can
<redwolf> -__-
<tsimonq2> wxl: your choice
<redwolf> is the boss finally coming?
<wxl> i'lts	go for it
<wxl> ugh
<sudodus> Yes,
<wxl> go for it i mean
<redwolf> I see squares again ._.
<tsimonq2> I really want gilir to come to the meetings :)
<redwolf> well, we have something important to say :|
 * tsimonq2 finished the sentence so redwolf didn't ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: \o/
<tsimonq2> oh shoot i need to brush up on my meetingology skills /o\
<tsimonq2> *I
<tsimonq2> wxl: should we wait for Julien or just go for it?
<wxl> go for it
<redwolf> yer!
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jul 20 19:00:36 2016 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic:
<sudodus> While we are waiting, I'd like to say that 16.04.1 is really much improved compared the 16.04. Now it is a nice LTS release :-)
<tsimonq2> could you show your attendance by saying o/ please ?
<tsimonq2> o/
<redwolf> o/
<wxl> o/
<sudodus> o/
<tsimonq2> great, we are just waiting on Julien
<tsimonq2> Here is our planned meeting agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<tsimonq2> #topic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> #topic Yakkety Alpha 2/16.04.1/14.04.5 and SRU work
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Yakkety Alpha 2/16.04.1/14.04.5 and SRU work
<tsimonq2> There
<tsimonq2> so coming up, we have 16.04.1 that is supposed to be release tomorrow
<tsimonq2> as sudodus said, we have a lot of nice fixes that really makes it a good release
<tsimonq2> we had a rebuild yesterday due to a libfm fix
<tsimonq2> and a rebuild today due to a light-locker-settings fix
<tsimonq2> buyt we are actually almost covered in testing
<tsimonq2> *but
<tsimonq2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/363/builds
<tsimonq2> I'm working on the rest of the amd64 alternate test cases
<tsimonq2> we're good to go on Desktop
<tsimonq2> we just need to tackle Alternate i386
<sudodus> I hope you will be able to do some double-checking tests of Lubuntu 16.04.1 after this meeting :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: did you plan on doing that today or should I?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: and in what way should I double-check? :)
<sudodus> Do the same testcase but with your hardware :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I usually do them in a VM just to smoke test :)
<wxl> yes, hardware testing is always welcome, especially when it comes to LTS releases
<tsimonq2> I agree with wxl
<gilir> hi there, sorry for beeing late :-/
<tsimonq2> hello gilir! :)
<sudodus> hi gilir
<redwolf> o/ gilir
<wxl> no problem. good to see you gilir :)
<tsimonq2> gilir: we were currently talking about 16.04.1 beingreleased tomorrow
<tsimonq2> gilir: you aren't that late :)
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> so although I can't test with my own hardware as I don't have much to test with, I'm glad sudodus is testing it as well
<tsimonq2> the release notes are almost done, soon after the meeting they will be on the usual /Draft wiki page
<sudodus> Maybe someone else can test too, and on hardware
<tsimonq2> and like I said, I'm working to smoke test
<wxl> might want to call out for hardware testing
<tsimonq2> like on the mailing list?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> can't hurt
<tsimonq2> I see, alright
<tsimonq2> #action tsimonq2: send an email to the lubuntu-devel list asking for hardware testing of 16.04.1
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2: send an email to the lubuntu-devel list asking for hardware testing of 16.04.1
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> so let's talk about Yakkety Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> that's next week Thursday
<tsimonq2> and while there's not much that's exciting (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) we should be aware of it :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: will you be able to help test Alpha 2 as well next week? :)
<tsimonq2> I will
<sudodus> what problems should we look for with yakkety?
<redwolf> abiword
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Alpha1/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> that has the known problems ^
<tsimonq2> ooh, the btrfs/xfs bug?
<sudodus> OK
<redwolf> yup
<tsimonq2> gilir: did you ever get a chance to fix bug 1591851 ?
<ubot93> bug 1591851 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The creation of a BTRFS or XFS partition fails during install of Lubuntu Daily Live image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591851
<tsimonq2> (it seems to be a metapackage thing)
<gilir> you should be fixed, last time I checked the btrfs stuff was on the ISO
<gilir> you / it
<tsimonq2> alright, thanks gilir :)
<tsimonq2> but otherwise I see nothing major
<tsimonq2> 14.04.5!
<tsimonq2> the planned release date for that is August 4th
<sudodus> It would be nice if we can SRU usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 from Xenial to Trusty
<wxl> i am in support of that idea
<tsimonq2> sudodus: is there a bug filed? I can work to get that good to go
<sudodus> Yes
<tsimonq2> or gilir if he prefers :)
<tsimonq2> either way, +1 with me as well
<sudodus> but maybe some particular person should be asked to do it (personal contact)
<wxl> gilir never refuses an opportunity to put more work on his plate ;)
<gilir> I pass on this one :-)
<wxl> heheheh
<tsimonq2> #topic tsimonq2: get usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 into Trusty
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: tsimonq2: get usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 into Trusty
<tsimonq2> oh jeez
<tsimonq2> gahh meetingbot
<tsimonq2> #topic Yakkety Alpha 2/16.04.1/14.04.5 and SRU work
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Yakkety Alpha 2/16.04.1/14.04.5 and SRU work
<tsimonq2> #agenda tsimonq2: get usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 into Trusty
<tsimonq2> noo
<tsimonq2> #action tsimonq2: get usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 into Trusty
<tsimonq2> there :P
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2: get usb-creator-gtk 0.3.2 into Trusty
<tsimonq2> also, gilir had some SRUs he submitted to the mailing list
<tsimonq2> I'll be sure to include fixes in the release notes as well :)
<wxl> oh and we need ppc testing bad.
<tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> can't release the untested.
<sudodus> +1
<tsimonq2> besides that, any other items for this before we move on?
<tsimonq2> but yes, I don't have a PPC machine to test
<wxl> as much as it pains me to say this, maybe we should start considering dropping ppc.
<tsimonq2> wxl: could you send an email to the mailing list to get widespread feedback if you think that it's the best option?
<wxl> oh yeah. i mean it's a case where the users need to be testers or it just can't happen
<tsimonq2> I garee
<tsimonq2> *agree
<wxl> it's not even a choice
<wxl> if they aren't tested, canonical won't release them
<sudodus> Yes, I think 16.04 LTS can be the last version for PPC. It is getting really hard to get it tested, so probably very few people use it nowadays
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> but i don't just want to make the decision
<tsimonq2> so could somebody send something to the mailing list then?
<wxl> i'd rather open it up to the community and let them decide
<tsimonq2> yeah I agree
<redwolf> +1
<wxl> i'll do it
<sudodus> good idea
<tsimonq2> #action wxl: send an email to lubuntu-* about dropping ppc support
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl: send an email to lubuntu-* about dropping ppc support
<tsimonq2> so anything else before we move on?
<tsimonq2> I'd just like to say thanks to sudodus for all of the testing he's been doing :)
<tsimonq2> let's move on! :)
<wxl> +1
<tsimonq2> #topic Bug Day
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Bug Day
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is running a Bug Day on the 26th
<wxl> yay bug day
<tsimonq2> we are basically going to get help from the community to go through our bugs
<tsimonq2> I hope we get AbiWord bugs triaged, last I checked we have hundreds of them! :)
<wxl> ew abiword
<tsimonq2> I agree with wxl :P
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> are we going to focus on a particular segment or prioritize?
<wxl> like perhaps it might be good to focus on lx components first?
<sudodus> hundreds of bugs on Abiword???
<redwolf> it's buggy, yes
<wxl> and then move on to apps that we tend to be the primary users of like, um, abiword
<tsimonq2> well I was going to ask, is there anything that you guys want triages?
<redwolf> but we have no replacement
<tsimonq2> *triages
<tsimonq2> **triaged
<tsimonq2> ugh
<wxl> sure we do, redwolf, it's called vim. :)
 * wxl ducks
<redwolf> :|
<tsimonq2> but yes, I agree with wxl
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhh XD
 * tsimonq2 gives wxl a high-five
<tsimonq2> anyways
<redwolf> gilir, about this...
<gilir> if you want to work on abiword, you probably want to talk to jbicha, he was quite active on it recently
<redwolf> I told tsimonq2 we were playing with the solution for the last bug
<sudodus> I think many Lubuntu users install LibreOffice
<tsimonq2> alright gilir, I'll keep him in the loop :)
<gilir> redwolf, right, but I don't think it's strickly a bug theme
<tsimonq2> another thing besides specific bugs, we are having an Ubuntu On Air session on the 25th from 1900 to 2000 UTC
<tsimonq2> http://ubuntuonair.com/ will have all the details
<gilir> our theme just "activate" it, see upstream bug here : http://bugzilla.abisource.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13791
<ubot93> bugzilla.abisource.com bug 13791 in Front End - GTK "constant redraw flicker when document not empty" [Major,New]
<redwolf> not really, right
<sudodus> Is it an option to change to Adwaita - or does it look too bad?
<redwolf> but GTK is being buggy lately. they're not XDG compliant
<redwolf> they included CSD this month, but that's all
<redwolf> all themes are going in the opposite direction
<gilir> switching to adwaita make a big visual difference between gtk2 and gtk3 apps :-/
<redwolf> I'm doing tests with Adwaita, that would free us from Light Themes
<redwolf> indeed
<redwolf> here: http://pasteboard.co/dQVgYvcyh.png
<redwolf> and here: http://pasteboard.co/dQVfzYX7o.png
<redwolf> specially the file manager
<redwolf> but I wouldn't consider it a problem, yet
<tsimonq2> redwolf: so I guess my question is, are there fixes coming or are we switching the theme?
<redwolf> anyway, gilir, aren't we more "gnomized" now?
<redwolf> tsimonq2, this will fix the flickering, but it must be fixed on abiword specifically
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> but back on the topic of bug day
<redwolf> anyway, we're "vulnerable" to more GTK problems in the future, unless Canonical gets the right direction
<redwolf> so this is being held until more tests are done
<tsimonq2> any packages people want addressed for bug day?
<tsimonq2> I see
<sudodus> those screenshots look good enough :-)
<redwolf> sudodus, yes, but it doesn't look "lubuntu" :)
<wxl> redwolf: "right direction" means?
<redwolf> wxl, XDG compliant, with full Qt support. Light Themes are proved visually incompatible in some apps because they are always late upgrading the widgets
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> :(
<redwolf> and usually, sudden upgrades appear close to release dates, with ugly outcomes
<tsimonq2> redwolf: are you in talks with Canonical's design team about this?
<wxl> are there bugs created for that?
<redwolf> but I still trust Design Team guys
<redwolf> I did, long time ago, about the "sync" between flavours
<redwolf> but I was told we're a community and they can't, obviously, think about the repercussion on every theme change
<redwolf> anyway, if Ubuntu looks good, Lubuntu will too
<tsimonq2> great :)
<redwolf> sorry guys, gotta quit
<tsimonq2> sorry to cut y'all short, this discussion should be continued
<tsimonq2> o/ redwolf
<redwolf> thanks everybody
<redwolf> o/
<sudodus> o/ rewolf
<tsimonq2> so let's hand the floor to wxl
<tsimonq2> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: QA
<tsimonq2> anything new? :)
<wxl> well, i think we pretty much covered it :)
<wxl> just make sure to show up at Bug Day!
<wxl> and test a lot.
<wxl> ok, love you bye. :)
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> #topic Donation Area
<tsimonq2> wxl still has the floor!
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Donation Area
<wxl> pass. haven't done a thing with it.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: what's the status going forward?
<wxl> ultimately we need to start from scratch again.
<tsimonq2> wxl: would you be able to get that started again?
<tsimonq2> or do you not want to?
<wxl> i noticed (for the first time) there's an lxde foundation, so i thought maybe i might pick mario's brain about that.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> #topic Wiki
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Wiki
<tsimonq2> last time you have the floor wxl :P
<wxl> oh do i have the floor for the wiki??
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> i think that might have been an old agenda item, unless someonme has a specific question
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's the status of our documentation?
<tsimonq2> *what's
<wxl> well, we need more help, really. ultimately, we need someone to lead the team.
<wxl> that's kind of something we've neeeded for a looooooooooooooong time
<tsimonq2> wxl: has a call been put out at all? can this be brought up on the mailing list and someone picked?
<wxl> without any sort of vision for what we're doing, it's hard to imagine anything getting done except little additions/changes here and there
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> it was something we put a call out about a while back
<wxl> interest was lukewarm to say the least
<tsimonq2> so what do you suggest going forward then?
<sudodus> I don't understand why we have two sets of wiki pages, at the Ubuntu wiki pages and the Ubuntu help pages.
<wxl> keep trying. that's about all we can do. maybe also reach out the documentation team
<wxl> sudodus: i kind of don't either, to be frank
<tsimonq2> ooh, good idea, maybe some collaboration there, wxl?
<wxl> help.u.c is SUPPOSED to be for official support
<wxl> e.g. the Testing page wouldn't belong there
<wxl> but manual pages should be there
<wxl> but we have manual pages all over the place, so i don't know
<wxl> again, lack of vision
<tsimonq2> although the Ubuntu Docs team is going through some trouble, so maybe we should wait for them to resolve their issues and then ask them for some help?
<tsimonq2> s/so//
<wxl> yeah or maybe perhaps pining the mailing list might pull some people out that would rather work with a smaller team? i don't know
<wxl> i think it would be good to ping the mailing list. we can always try later
<wxl> give me a work item
<tsimonq2> #action wxl: ping the ubuntu-docs mailing list about the Lubuntu documentation
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl: ping the ubuntu-docs mailing list about the Lubuntu documentation
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> moving on
<tsimonq2> #topic LXQt
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: LXQt
<tsimonq2> giving the floor to gilir
<tsimonq2> gilir: what's been going on in LXQt land? :)
<tsimonq2> I hear there is a release incoming?
<gilir> No progress here, LXQt planned a release some days ago
<gilir> but it's not release yet
<tsimonq2> alright, keep us posted :)
<tsimonq2> #topic Startup Disk Creator - mkusb
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Startup Disk Creator - mkusb
<tsimonq2> sudodus: you have the floor :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: anything new?
<sudodus> Well, tecnically, mkusb is rather stable now
<sudodus> and the Startup Disk creator alias usb-creator-gtk 0,3.2 is stable too
<wxl> sudodus: how long before the qt version of mkusb is available? XD
<tsimonq2> ^ XD
<sudodus> But there is no progress to get mkusb accepted in a repository. I need help from someone who knows how to do it.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I can assist after the meeting if you wish
<wxl> tsimonq2: it needs to go into debian first
<tsimonq2> wxl: there's a process for that ;)
<sudodus> I don't know if it is necessary with a particular version of mkusb for LXQt. mkusb works in Kubuntu already (but needs zenity, Would that be be in LXQt?)
<sudodus> OK, tsimonq2, let talk about that after the meeting
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> #topic Future meetings
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Future meetings
<tsimonq2> I have the floor for this one :)
<tsimonq2> so would we meet on 10 August at the same time?
<sudodus> I will probably be travel on 10 August.
<sudodus> *travelling
<tsimonq2> I wanted to bring this up because I have school coming up, and I don't know if there is a time that I can be here that everyone else can be here as well
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so maybe the 17th?
<sudodus> That's better for me
<tsimonq2> I guess it's just something that I'd like to keep in mind, that I might not be able to make these meetings
<wxl> well i think if we make them much later that makes it hard for gilir and redwolf
<tsimonq2> when I get my schedule we can probably *see* if there is a different time, but we should be wary
<tsimonq2> that is what I'm saying wxl
<wxl> k i guess we'll see
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> final agenda item
<tsimonq2> #topic Snappy packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies | Lubuntu Team Meeting for July 20, 2016 | Current topic: Snappy packages
<tsimonq2> I personally love Snappy
<tsimonq2> I'm a Snapcraft contributor
<tsimonq2> and although Lubuntu supports installing a snap, it would be nice to have a Lubuntu snap
<wxl> do you mean a lubuntu snap or an lxde snap?
<tsimonq2> a Lubuntu snap
<tsimonq2> I specifically wanted to hear from gilir on this
<wxl> to make it easier for people to switch between flavors???
<sudodus> Do you mean containing lubuntu-desktop?
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> (to both of you)
<gilir> I played a bit with snap
<sudodus> where can we find how to make snaps?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: http://snapcraft.io/
<gilir> looks like a viable option for individual packages, but not really for an all desktop installation
<wxl> i don't know, the idea of being able to switch flavors so quickly seems rather attractive
<sudodus> Thanks, I'll look at it
<tsimonq2> sudodus: we also have #snappy on freenode and a repo with a bunch of already snapped packakes: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<tsimonq2> *packages
<gilir> it reminds me binary installation on windows ... copying all .dll in 1 folder ...
<wxl> a common complaint i hear from users is how to get rid of all their non-lubuntu stuff when they install lubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> I've been working on a little proof-of-concept: https://github.com/tsimonq2/lubuntu-distro-snaps
<tsimonq2> gilir: so is your issue just the fact that it would be a snap of Lubuntu and not individual applications?
<sudodus> o/ lynorian
<tsimonq2> because if so, like I said, I would be willing to maintain it
<gilir> tsimonq2, I can't really see the benefit of this
<gilir> tsimonq2, if you make 1 snap by apps, the copy of all libraries in all snap wil be insane
<tsimonq2> gilir: Snaps are fast, they are easy to update, they are secure, and like wxl said, it makes it easy to install Lubuntu and easily remove it if you wish
<wxl> the primary pusher of snaps is ubuntu
<gilir> tsimonq2, if you do 1 big snap wil all the packages, well, that will looks like a big massive horrible binary
<tsimonq2> well I would be willing to test which is bigger, a Lubuntu snap or the lubuntu-desktop package installed
<wxl> but people use ubuntu a little while and they think "wonder what the grass is like on the other side"
<wxl> if they could just replace ubuntu-desktop with lubuntu-desktop that would be fantastic
<gilir> tsimonq2, sounds like maketing to me, .deb can do a pretty good job
<tsimonq2> gilir: yes Debian packages can do a good job, there are just specific advantages that wxl and I are looking at
<tsimonq2> gilir: and like I said, I would be willing to maintain it
<sudodus> Are there other differences except the packaging? I've heard about sandbox aspects of snaps.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: it's similar to mounting an .iso image
<tsimonq2> sudodus: it's read-only, you mount one image, and it's mounted as a loop device
<gilir> tsimonq2, it's free software, do what you want :-) But cleary I don't have time to help on another packaging system (I saw some in the past years ...)
<sudodus> So a read-only file system
<tsimonq2> sudodus: yes, although it uses already existing filesystems, it doesn't roll it's own
<tsimonq2> gilir: alright :)
<gilir> Just saying, I tested them, I'm not so impress, and I don't think if useable for large scale of packages
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> well we can talk more afterwards if you all want, but we're over time on our meeting
<tsimonq2> thanks for coming everyone!
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Xenial Xerus 16.04.1 due 21 July, Yakkety Yak 16.10 dailies
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jul 20 20:09:59 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-07-20-19.00.moin.txt
<wxl> thx all
<tsimonq2> wxl: could you add 14.04.5 to the topic, maybe? :)
<gilir> arf, I miss the topic about yakkety seed changes :-/
<gilir> anyway, I'll send a mail about this
<tsimonq2> alright gilir
<gilir> tsimonq2, about 14.04.5, it fails to build sometime ago, you probably want to check if lubuntu-desktop is still installable on trusty
<sudodus> I can test that too (on a mini text system).
<gilir> I can't stay longer, sorry :-/ thanks tsimonq2 for the meeting :-)
<tsimonq2> :)
<sudodus> tsimonq2: is it time for a post-meeting talk about mkusb packaging now?
<tsimonq2> sure :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so you want the mkusb package in Debian/Ubuntu ?
<sudodus> Well, in what way would it be better than in a Launchpad PPA? - easier for beginners to install ...
<tsimonq2> sudodus: PPAs are somewhat unsupported
<sudodus> I have read about the complicated route to an official debian/ubuntu package.
<tsimonq2> and i can help with that
<tsimonq2> *I
<tsimonq2> sudodus: if you tell me where the source code is, I can debianify it, then I'll get it uploaded to Debian Unstable
<tsimonq2> sudodus: it will then travel down to Ubuntu
<sudodus> That's great - I enjoy programming and testing, but I'm not good at getting official or bureaucratic things working.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> so where is the source code?
<sudodus> I think you might get it via two sources, ppa:mkusb/ppa and Phill's server
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I mean, the source code
<tsimonq2> where is it developerd?
<tsimonq2> *developed
<sudodus> http://phillw.net/isos/linux-tools/mkusb/
<tsimonq2> so that is where it is developed?
<sudodus> There is no compiled code, only bash shellscripts - I have my own directories with help scripts in my computer
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: you should really think about learning a version control system such as Git :)
<sudodus> but the ppa contains the package, I would think in principle like you would use for an official repository
<sudodus> Maybe that would help :-)
<sudodus> I mean git.
<agaida> is mkusb not this special alias cat *.iso > /dev/$foo ? :P
<agaida> hi sudodus tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> o/ agaida
<sudodus> hi agaida
<sudodus> Originally mkusb was only using dd under the hood. The important task is to wrap security around dd. Later on I added tools to wipe drives and create new partition tables and file system, and also a method to create persistent live drives. So it is a big shellscript (but still only bash).
<sudodus> tsimonq2: Anyway, what are the steps that you can help me along?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I'll make sure the debian files are compliant with the standards, I'll make sure it builds fine, then I'll ask a Debian Developer to upload it
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then all you have to do is wait for the package to get down to Yakkety
<tsimonq2> sudodus: in the meantime, since you have a PPA, I'll give you instructions for getting it into your PPA
 * agaida think the release name will begin with a Z
<sudodus> Sounds nice :-) ButI guess you will ask question along the path. I will try to reply and supply what you need.
<tsimonq2> in fact sudodus, I just applied to be in the mkusb team
<tsimonq2> sudodus: could you please approve me? :)
<sudodus> Done
<tsimonq2> great
<lynorian> sudodus, does mkusb have a way to say you have an install disk but want to make it back into a mass storage device through new partition table and then putting a partition on it with security?
<sudodus> If you have not done it, I suggest that you install mkusb into your Lubuntu system according to this link
<sudodus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Quick_start_manual_and_mkusb_PPA
<sudodus> and get used to it.
<sudodus> No, but it can do it (overwrite whatever is on the drive). It can also fix issues with GPT, and the backup table at the tail end of the drive
<sudodus> tsimonq2: You are silent. Do you need more fast feedback now, or can I leave this chat? We can always send eemails, and when you want, when can start chatting again at this channel.
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I'm working :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: I'll give you feedback via email soon if you wish
<sudodus> Thanks :-)
<tsimonq2> wxl: aaaaaand we have a hardware tester! \o/
<wxl> whoozat?
<tsimonq2> wxl: look on lubuntu-devel list
<wxl> oh ian? i kind of tend to ignore his emails as i do fritz'. not to be mean, but theere's always so much detail, i'm not sure what the point is half the time.
<tsimonq2> wxl: well tl;dr he tested and it works fine :P
<wxl> well that's ghood
<wxl> tsimonq2: nio got at the issue i have
<tsimonq2> aha
<wxl> testing without docuemted results is pretty much useless
<wxl> s/\(documented\)/formally \1/
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> i've sung this same refrain over and over and there are certain folks who just seem to either ignore it or not get it
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> going forward that's an area of potential improvement
<wxl> whether it be in how we communicate it or documenation or i don't know what
<tsimonq2> wxl: trying something over and over expecting different results is insanity
<tsimonq2> wxl: if you really want it to stop, enforce it
<wxl> that's why i said area of potential improvement
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> there's nothing to enforce that will result in positive results
<wxl> i can say "you're going to get banned from the list unless your testing ends up documented formally on the tracker as per our instructions"
<wxl> in which case the response will likely be "ok, well, i'll stop testing then"
<wxl> what we need is to convert the interest and effort into formally documented results
<wxl> perhaps the task seems too daunting?
<wxl> instructions need help?
<wxl> like i said, i don't knwo
<tsimonq2> no, I would send them a private email saying something like this, "I really really want you to keep testing, you are a great tester, but could you please report your results in the appropriate place as well as posting on the mailing list?"
<tsimonq2> why do you assume that enforcement is negative?
<wxl> what you're talking about is encouragement not enforcement
<tsimonq2> then let's exersize encouragement
<tsimonq2> I guess, why be negative? why use an iron hammer?
<wxl> yeah i don't want to be
<wxl> that's what i'm saying
<wxl> it won't help
<wxl> of course neither will ignoring and that's mostly what i've resolved to do XD
<tsimonq2> I'll say something to them next time
<wxl> i guess we'll see if he follows nio's advice..
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> meanwhile I'm packaging mkusb and getting it ready for Debian
<wxl> wow
<wxl> so you know the whole process of packaging for Debian and then getting it in Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> like the back of my hand
<wxl> wow could you document it?
<tsimonq2> well, not really, but I'm close
<tsimonq2> well there's docs all over
<wxl> yeah and i think that's the problem
<wxl> they're all over
<wxl> not in one place
<tsimonq2> I see
<wxl> imagine if you had to read the entirety of the rsync manpage across several unlinked manpages
<tsimonq2> yeah :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll make a blog post
<wxl> yes please
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you know what the check-all-the-things package is?
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> no but it sounds nice!
<tsimonq2> it literally goes through and picks your package apart
<wxl> see what i'm saying
<wxl> i haven't even seen this mentioned before
<wxl> although it's proabably on SOME page somewhere
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> *gasp* git cherry-pick is AWESOME! :D
<agaida> its even more awesome with the -n switch
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-21
<lynorian> wxl I would really hope the testing tracker is not run on raid 0
<lynorian> then you could lose all your results way too easily
<tsimonq2> wxl: infinity marked 16.04.1 as ready because of our testing
<tsimonq2> wxl: global release announcement kicked off
<tsimonq2> wxl: when you give me the OK, I'll post all the things
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh cool. did the global announcement go out?
<tsimonq2> WALTER! :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep, global is good to go
<tsimonq2> my finger is on the trigger
<wxl> then go for it
<tsimonq2> wxl: tell me when to pull it XD
<tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> the global announcement is the sign we're good to go
<tsimonq2> wxl: so in the future are you okay with me releasing if the images are marked ready and global is out?
<tsimonq2> or would you rather me continue to wait for you>
<wxl> i'd say at least for the near future, wait for me
<wxl> in general, it's probably fine, but i just want to double check things
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> I'm adding teo bugs to our fixed bug list then I'm pulling it
<tsimonq2> wxl: all done :)
<wxl> nice thx
<wxl> just to be sure: blog, twitter, reddit?
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> all three
<wxl> you're the man
<tsimonq2> 23 hours and counting :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-22
<tsimonq2> argh I'm stupid
<tsimonq2> playing with a PPA and I accidentally copied a package to the Lubuntu Desktop PPA
<tsimonq2> I right away went and deleted it
<tsimonq2> ...but I'm stupid :P
<rindolf> Hi all! I found some typos in http://lubuntu.me/ - "enery" should be "energy" and "easy-friendly" should be "easy-to-use and friendly" and in http://lubuntu.me/support/ "Development an QA coordination" , 'an' should be 'and'.
<tsimonq2> rindolf: hi, let me take a look
<tsimonq2> rindolf: wow, thanks a lot for pointing that out :)
<tsimonq2> rindolf: it will be corrected soon
<rindolf> tsimonq2: thanks!
<tsimonq2> rindolf: let me know in the future if there are any more to correct
<rindolf> tsimonq2: sure.
<tsimonq2> rindolf: but otherwise, done
<rindolf> tsimonq2: thanks! And - you're welcome.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-23
<pavlushka> btw, can anyone confirm me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1605730, though I think I am the only of this kind :)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1605730 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "The screen settings is not fitting into the second panel for Lubuntu 16.04." [Undecided,New]
<agaida> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1584413
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1584413 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "lxqt-config monitor segfaults when launching lxqt-config monitor on yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<agaida> works after recompiling with the right™ liblxqt
<agaida> System:    Host: lxqt-bunt Kernel: 4.4.0-31-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<agaida>            Desktop: N/A Distro: Ubuntu 16.10 yakkety
<tsimonq2> agaida: I'll give Daniel a poke on Monday
<tsimonq2> agaida: thanks
<tsimonq2> agaida: wait, you say "patch available"
<tsimonq2> agaida: but where's the patch?
<kalxas> hi all
<kalxas> I am one of the core developers of OSGeoLive, which is a geospatial spin off from Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> kalxas: hi, how are you? :)\
<kalxas> we are close to our next release and we are facing a problem with the generated iso files (~4GB)
<kalxas> hi tsimonq2
<kalxas> fine, thanks, how are you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> so what's your problem?
<kalxas> the iso file we generate, is not working with recent usb-creator in order to create a live usb
<kalxas> I just spoke with Marc, the developer of usb-creator
<kalxas> and he told me that usb-creator will only support direct copy now
<kalxas> this is the ticket I reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1605803
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1605803 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator in Xenial fails to write customized ubuntu iso files" [Undecided,New]
<agaida> tsimonq2: your abi patch
<tsimonq2> kalxas: if you pop in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release, somebody will be able to tell you what Ubuntu and flavors use to build images
<kalxas> in order to create our spin-off iso, we have been using this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<tsimonq2> I'm short on time right now, sorry, but they can point you on the right direction
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> agaida: what about it
 * tsimonq2 goes AFK
<kalxas> thanks tsimonq2
<agaida> simple: without the patch applications pick up the wrong liblxqt eventually - thats the case in lxqt-config
<kalxas> I am just looking for the source code repo lubuntu uses to build the recent iso
<kalxas> ubuntu uses this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/files
<agaida> tsimonq2: and with the wrong liblxqt came wrong dependencies - libkscreen-bin is missed :D (short and wrong explanation)
<agaida> some symbols are missed too - and so on
 * agaida wonders if he had ever mentioned that this will happen again and again - with every new release or dependend on build time and the moon state - until the liblxqt is fixed
<kalxas> I have found this, but looks unmaintained since Utopic http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/lubuntu-tools/view/head:/iso/lubuntu-build.sh
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-24
<tsimonq2> agaida: bump the bug report with my patch then
<tsimonq2> agaida: and talk to Julien!
<agaida> we have one problem - julien think he is right
<agaida> and this is more important for him than easy maintainance and possible bugs
<agaida> so what should i do? I'm only a outsider with a very strong opinion - and the plan was that we do the things upstream and they go into the repository unchanged
<agaida> and to be honest - every not really needed change is bullshit and error prone - and that for a reason
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> but I see
<tsimonq2> I'll bump it
<tsimonq2> thank you for bringing this up to me, I'll get it handled
<agaida> if one without this special knowledge import upstream - without the changes - this will create havoc
<agaida> and this is happend in the past and ever will happen again
<agaida> so we had two bets - a) we will do everything to make julien happy or b) we will do what we think is the best
<agaida> (we as debian upstream) - please guess what we will do
<tsimonq2> I see
<agaida> and we are happy if bugs - or patches come from ubuntu - this is happend in the past from vorlon (architectural changes and symbol changes) and we merged them without any problems
<tsimonq2> vorlon \o/
<agaida> because the changes make sense for both parties
<tsimonq2> I see
<agaida> yeah - steve is a good one - and i will never forget that he was the cause that i'm fixed systemd on a silvester evening :D
<agaida> so we have no problems with good changes - but i think we have a problem with bikeshedding and such things
<tsimonq2> yeah
<agaida> and to be true - i have some problems with the two remainig changes - both on central points: the changes in lxqt-session is great to shoot on or both feets - in it will happen sooner or later
<agaida> and we talked about liblxqt - best bet would be to take debian unchanged - and if this cause problems, solve these problems in debian (like eventually needed breaks and replaces)
<agaida> and another word regarding the session thing - julien is right, it's not clever and his solution is better - in theory
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> yeah I saw the solution
<tsimonq2> it was something I didn't want to touch
<agaida> but it is not clever as it will break when we clean up this mess in LXQt - and that will be happen some weeks or month after the release
<agaida> but it will happen
<tsimonq2> agaida: ping me when the breakage is about to happen and I'll talk with Julien
<tsimonq2> ask him why
<agaida> the session/common mess is long standing - no one clean up this shit after the merger razorqt/lxde
<tsimonq2> yeah
<agaida> and this was introduced because in the beginning the whole razor was one big repository
<agaida> so after the merge the repos was splitted up and the rest that no one take care or becomes common - long story short
<agaida> s/or/of
<agaida> but i think we will find a clean solution and a clean upgrade path - and we should not make things more complicated
<agaida> in the meantime
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: re: broken torrents, this is why it's good to read Reddit comments... https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/4txypi/lubuntu_16041_lts_has_been_released/d5nrwhs
<tsimonq2> agaida: a Reddit user reported that the Lubuntu torrents are broken and indeed they are, yay...
<agaida> and i destroyed today the gogs database for siduction - that was cool
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> :P
<agaida> 100+ git repositories to migrate by hand
<tsimonq2> O__O
<agaida> a fucking typo in a script
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Or, you could update the link to the torrent for the point release too...
<agaida> but its done
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I don't have the permissions
<tsimonq2> Unit193: but I pinged infinity
<Unit193> And infinity can update lubuntu.net how?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: lubuntu.net is NOT our website
<tsimonq2> Unit193: lubuntu.me is
<Unit193> Yeah yeah, same thing.  Used to real TLDs, same statement applies to .me.
<tsimonq2> well that's actually a good idea, I should updated that
<tsimonq2> *update
<tsimonq2> Unit193: but regardless, that torrent doesn't work
<Unit193> Try the correct torrent?
 * tsimonq2 tries
<Unit193> It's pretty darn normal when a point release is out, the prior point (or pointless) release isn't on the tracker...
<tsimonq2> works fine
<tsimonq2> Unit193: but regardless...it's broken
<Unit193> Define 'it'.
<tsimonq2> the torrents for 16.04
<tsimonq2> Unit193: it's also a pretty major thing because we didn't release PPC for 6.04.1 but we did for 16.04
<tsimonq2> *16.04.1
<tsimonq2> some people still might want PPC
<tsimonq2> Unit193: there, updated
<tsimonq2> http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<kalxas> hi all, I am looking for the build scripts that are used to generate the Lubuntu iso images. Can someone please point me to the source code?
<tsimonq2> kalxas: hey
<kalxas> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> kalxas: infinity in #ubuntu-release linked it to me the other day
<tsimonq2> now that I have time, I'll search my IRC logs :)
<kalxas> cool, thanks :)
<kalxas> I did find some source code in launchpad yesterday, but that was until utopic
<kalxas> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/lubuntu-tools/view/head:/iso/lubuntu-build.sh
<kalxas> so I am looking specifically for xenial sources
<kalxas> the reason is to find the difference
<kalxas> it seems that the usb-creator util is now doing a plain dd copy of the iso to the usb key, so I need to figure out how boot loader is handled
<tsimonq2> bingo
<tsimonq2> lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<tsimonq2> kalxas: ^
<kalxas> thanks tsimonq2 !
 * kalxas looking
<kalxas> tsimonq2, still, there is no lubuntu branch in there
<kalxas> actually there is one which is outdated
<tsimonq2> kalxas: it's not a Lubuntu-specific branch you are looking for
<tsimonq2> you need to know how the images are built
<tsimonq2> daily and daily-live
<kalxas> I am obviously not aware of the process :)
<kalxas> thank you for your patience
<kalxas> is this also being used? it seems up to date:
<kalxas> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/files
<tsimonq2> well if I remember correctly, that calls the server that runs lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<kalxas> ah, cool
<kalxas> tsimonq2, any idea how long has this code base being used?
<tsimonq2> long time
<kalxas> I will have to browse history then to figure out what happened with the boot loader
<kalxas> ok, thank you very much for your help
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-18
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Look at https://launchpad.net/~papirus/+archive/ubuntu/arc-kde for the kvantum package
<lynorian> yes new qupzilla version :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, I'll check it up, boss
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-19
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne tested kvantum. I LOVE IT!!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 800x600) http://i.imgur.com/S4uBcxf.jpg
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> but pcmanfm-qt doesn't use Qt themes, I don't know why
<wxl> that icon is barf
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> that one also matches Lubuntu perfectly!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> which one, wxl?
<wxl> the kvantum one
<wxl> for a theme manager you think they could do a LITTLE better :)
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yes, if we use it, I'll change it
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it looks... ancient
<wxl> yeah
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> HELLO WALTER!!!!!!!!
<wxl> WULFIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> :* :* :* :* :* :*
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> also, look at the panel. the battery's green circle is killing me. also the qlipper one.
<wxl> so our mastodon instance is working on a indiegogo campaign to fund a silkscreening kit for our artist @Famine. i told him to have a go at a Lenny shirt. might be a nice thing for the future and of course Canonical will pay him which they'll ilke :)
<wxl> yeah klipper has always been an issue
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> he can get Lenny's PDF anytime :)
<wxl> oh i think i'll make his own take on it
<wxl> which will be interesting :)
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<wxl> that battery icon tho
<wxl> i kind of like it
<wxl> i don't like it aesthetically but i like the idea graphically
<wxl> i assume the black changes when it's plugged in or not
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it's supposed to mimic the CyanogenMod battery circle. but the colours are awful!
<wxl> yeah a little too harsh
<wxl> also no reason to have that empty circle
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> what empty circle?
<wxl> in between the black and green
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> ah yer, weird design. a simple circle should be enough.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> "horror vacui", I guess
<wxl> well like i said if the black changes, that's a good idea
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> like "omg, an empty space! I should place a dot there! because of reasons!"
<wxl> does it change based on whether or not it's plugged in?
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yes
<wxl> see, that's a nice idea
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 800x600) http://i.imgur.com/f5Bk5WJ.jpg unplugged
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I don't like it
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> and as always, I imagine it's hard coded
<wxl> but of course XD
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> there. some people always making things easy.
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf you theme that yourself?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> Or did it show up by default?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> Because the latest Qt will land in less than a week
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> And we have the newest Qupzilla thanks to mitya57
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> no, that's the thing. it's a new theme named "Kvantum" with some example presets. The one called "kvGnome" matches Lubuntu's colours PERFECTLY!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I don't even have to make an SVG theme from scratch
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> the problem is to make that ALL apps use this engine. pcmanfm-qt doesn't.
<lubot4> <acheronuk> Kvantum has been around for ages
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> not this package :)
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, File a bug upstream
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> you do it. tell the pcmanfm that latest build only uses Breeze
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Nope. YOU do it. .__.
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> I'm on Go-Karts soon
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I'm too busy watching Star Trek Voyager
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) http://i.imgur.com/3VDLNYZ.jpg
<wxl> is that drug code?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Lazy! .__.
<wxl> all hopped up on go-karts?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @wxl, HAH no look at the pic XD
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<wxl> it's not a webp so i will not
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> so you don't look to any picture that isn't webp anymore?
<lubot4> <acheronuk> LOL at those go-carts
<wxl> no, it's sarcasm
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> oh
<wxl> i will NOT look at webps, which tsimonq2 insists on using
<wxl> also his dumb file server is blocked on our firewall
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> there's a snap for that
<wxl> i'm actually thiking about boycotting all of his media until he gets mediagoblin set up
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, simon is considered spam in Lubuntu mailing lists!
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> not surprised
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yer
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> machines know things
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Really? :O
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yes 😐
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) http://i.imgur.com/xzQtKhk.jpg
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it's ME who is managing the bloody retained messages. because nobody does it and I found 200 held messages
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> of course 90% were spam. like you 😐
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> AND WALTER WON'T GIVE ME THE DAMN PASSWORD!
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> .__.
<wxl> walter will give you the password when you manage to get a password manager that doesn't suck balls
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> or when you use a wallet to keep them safe
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I even bought an app!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> EnPass is wonderful
<wxl> i didn't
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it's free for desktops
<wxl> 100% open source for me :þ
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I tried them ALL. and none, but this one, syncs well using NextCloud in all my devices (two devices actually .__. )
<wxl> a cloud you have no control over is yucky
<wxl> keepass does
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I store it in my cloud
<wxl> then keepass will work with it
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it doesn't work well on Android. I tried
<wxl> works fine on mine
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> also, there's no plugin for Ubuntu's build to handle direct dav access
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> so you need to rely on the sync client
<wxl> sooooo ?
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> ugly solution
<wxl> bah
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> AND keepass doesn't support TOTP
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> and that's very very bad
<wxl> you want 2FA for your password manager? i guess it makes sense
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> temporary codes. keepass doesn't have them
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> nor FidoKey / Yubikey support
<wxl> i have freeotp for that
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> too many apps
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> also, I use TOTP in my laptop too. how do you sync freeotp?
<wxl> so what i'm hearing you say is that you hate freedom
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> because you can't create two TOTPs
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> no. I hate I had to buy this one, but it's the best out there
<wxl> freedom hater
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> oh man there are license limericks on mastodon!
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I don't suck balls!
<wxl> i'm going to make one for wtfpl
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> no, I hate faggoty-pussy-spammers, like Simon .____.
<wxl> tsimonq2: your password manager does
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> I AM my password manager
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> suuuure. using your priileged brain
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> *privileged
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> And now I understand why people get so pissed off when someone cuts them off
<wxl> oh i'm sorry then
<wxl> you do suck balls
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> Stupid people want to go slow right in front of me and not let me pass!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_445.mp4
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I don't suck *balls* :P
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, kill all those Christians. kill them all. Odin commands you.
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> Omg
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> But yeah, in Go-Karts I think if I didn't get out of there I would have been kicked out. I ran one guy off the road and another lady for going slow in front of me...
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> good
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> any casualties yet?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> Stupid people don't know how to use the gas pedal!
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> pussy
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 390x63) http://i.imgur.com/rpnIHbi.jpg
<wxl> https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl/1982642
<wxl> aw shoto typo
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> Autocucumber
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> wxl: Mastodon is cool in concept but I won't use it much any more
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> It's a social network. S O C I A L.
<wxl> you'd rather use poopland?
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> I would rather use Twitter
<wxl> now it's fixed https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl/1982692
<wxl> twitter is largely full of crap i don't care about it and people i don't like and commercial interests which i REALLY don't like
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_447.mp4
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, FB is even worse
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i *DON'T* use facebook
<wxl> i should just freaking delete it
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I don't delete it because of messenger. But now you can erase the social part.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno how.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> is FB down in the UK?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-20
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-July/001052.html
<tsimonq2> oooOOOooo
<wxl> tsimonq2: good job!
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> give him the title :)
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> And he's on Telegram. o/ @cb8888 :D
<wxl> yay
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> who is Cory? O.o
<wxl> your new boss
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> don't worry
<wxl> we're all bosses of you
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I don not complain to hoomans
<wxl> kneel, i said!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> *comply
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> nope. we are borg
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> But I am Odin himself. .__.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> lies
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> you can't drink mead
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 do tell Cory I have some icons made for the manual ex-profeso, in case he wants to use them. it would be a shame abandon those graphics and not to consider the time I spent doing them, under you-know-who's request
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Tell him yourself, he's here in Telegram. :P
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @cb8888
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> and in this channel aswell, I guess
<wxl> under MY request
<wxl> cuz i OWN YOU
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> nope. it wasn't you.
<wxl> OH
<wxl> nevermind.
<lubot4> <cb8888> Hey guys
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> a clue: always drunk, screwing up servers...
<wxl> hey cory! welcome to the team
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> o/ cory
<wxl> yes yes shhh wulfie
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot4> <cb8888> Thanks...happy to help out
<lubot4> <cb8888> Would love to use those graphics, RedWolf. Thank you
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> welcome aboard, @cb8888
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> it's nice having new people
<wxl> btw cory we're a rather friendly bunch. we've been working and hanging out with each other for quite a while and we've become rather familiar with one another. we're full of inside jokes and sarcasm. if it ever seems weird, just yell, and we'll tone it down :)
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> false. I'm a very serious person.
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot4> <cb8888> It's all good. ;)
<wxl> also i think this is often the best place to catch all of us. i'm (sorry, again) swamped by email
<lubot4> <cb8888> I probably won't bug you too much. My plan is to just jump right in and start writing. There is a TON of work to do. :)
<wxl> most of us are permanently idling here, either on telegram on irc or both, so we'll always see what you leave
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> actually. now you've been assimilated, we could drop @tsimonq2. he's a very unefficient human.
<lubot4> * VikingRedwolf hides
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, XD
<wxl> @cb8888: there is TONS and we've really had no one to head up the project in a long time, so your help is most appreciated. we're here to help and teach where needed. just say the word. we DON'T want you to get burned out!!!!
<lubot4> <cb8888> I appreciate it, thank you!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> @cb8888 use this as you want: https://rafaellaguna.uk/nextcloud/index.php/s/BJnp1lUBaa3ghWz
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> if it's not your idea, no problem. I can modify any of them, or create new ones
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> I'm the graphics guy, remember. ask what you need for
<lubot4> <cb8888> Will do...thanks, RedWolf.
<lubot4> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 501x342) http://i.imgur.com/QaatfCs.jpg Rafael, should I open it with a text editor? .__.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no, you should get your MIME types fixed, derphead
<lubot4> <cb8888> Those look fantastic, Rafael. Good job!
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> thank you
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> you could use an SVG editor, @tsimonq2
<wxl> theoretically you could use a text editor
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> how do you open your videos, with vim? .___.
<wxl> but i think you'd struggle to visualize what the resulting image would look like :)
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> yes, SVG are just code
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> like watching the Matrix code
<lubot4> <VikingRedwolf> you see a blonde girl, a plant, a car...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-21
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Welcome @cb8888 :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Boss! 😍
<lubot> <cb8888> Thanks Julien :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-23
<lubot> Jyushimatsu was added by: Jyushimatsu
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-16
<tsimonq2> I don't know if I'll do much work tonight besides preparing the newsletter.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-7/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Nice!
<lubot> <IamINFJ> @tsimonq2, 🐨💻✨ Yeahd
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-artwork [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.71.1]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE12af6ef1ff90: DSC file for 0.71.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE12af6ef1ff90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE003f620e13cb: Import patches-unapplied version 0.71.1 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE003f620e13cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE0858142e91b4: Import patches-applied version 0.71.1 to applied/ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE0858142e91b4
<lynorian> tsimonq2:  is there a reason that the testcases on the tracker only shows entire disc and live session right now
<lynorian> this is a recent change
<ciphergyst> not that I know of
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, Right, because we need to rewrite them for Calamares.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/0.71.1 \o/
<tsimonq2> Testing of the bug at bug 1781689 would be really appreciated. :)
<ubot93> Bug 1781689 in Lubuntu Artwork "GtkTreeView separators garbled display with Lubuntu default theme" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781689
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING802c9c3b0559: Add a DEP-3 header for the patch completely removing the clock plugin.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING802c9c3b0559
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf107df389c64: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf107df389c64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa07087c30ba9: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa07087c30ba9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING9635deb67b79: Don't auto-unmute the volume when it's changed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING9635deb67b79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa93663a710c7: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa93663a710c7
<tsimonq2> There, so that's a nice UI tweak.
<tsimonq2> Essentially, the upload I just did makes sure that if you put your system volume too high, you can quick hit the mute button and scroll up or down without it unmuting on its own.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, did you wake up your parents and then think of the use for that? as that seems the obvious usecase
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> No, that didn't cause it.
<tsimonq2> I mean, a while back I did, but I just now remembered, "hey, that'd be cool"
<lynorian> it is really useful for that I bet
<krytarik> Wildly varying audio source volume levels is the one I immediately thought of here myself.
<tsimonq2> That too.
<lynorian> oh yeah I hate those and that is usually why I would have the level at wake up my parents
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTER3ee3605ba16b: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTER3ee3605ba16b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTER0027b733a95e: Remove some parts specific to the last newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTER0027b733a95e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTERd43acf083adc: Add a README.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTERd43acf083adc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTERcf241559311c: Move to 8.md; a proper file extension.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTERcf241559311c
<tsimonq2> There, so things are more transparent.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTERe23e3a324066: Give Translations its own dedicated section.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTERe23e3a324066
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWSLETTERef9dc8540e56: Add Marius' article.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWSLETTERef9dc8540e56
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-July/004524.html
<lubot> If you speak any language other than English, your help would be appreciated :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING9c029824f9aa: Update watch url to a better path] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING9c029824f9aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS821f36a86727: Translated using Weblate (Polish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS821f36a86727
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING3c9ef5c7951b: Merge remote-tracking branch 'origin/master' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING3c9ef5c7951b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING618daba15184: Merge tag 'debian/5.11.1+dfsg-4' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING618daba15184
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-18
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING76c7f7f8878b: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING76c7f7f8878b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING797d705b947e: Update install file for the new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING797d705b947e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING3a2982331520: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING3a2982331520
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGINGaad3132fd65c: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGINGaad3132fd65c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING79091d4c3421: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGING79091d4c3421
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGINGc3899d00f342: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBVIEWPACKAGINGc3899d00f342
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING0eeb46d31ba3: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING0eeb46d31ba3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGf4be4bdd9458: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGf4be4bdd9458
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGbd676bc5ca5a: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGbd676bc5ca5a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING1dc9c77d69c6: Refresh patches for the new upstream release, and remove the reverse-applicable…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING1dc9c77d69c6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING70043f1d59ad: /etc/sddm.conf is no longer shipped by default; remove it from sddm.install and…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING70043f1d59ad
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING80883fad6179: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING80883fad6179
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING6a9600a7e424: Remove unneeded dbgsym stanza of debian/rules.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING6a9600a7e424
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING3796e5adb281: Remove extra, unneeded build arguments.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING3796e5adb281
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING5e8d9687068c: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING5e8d9687068c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING11f457edd4e3: Actually remove, don't just comment out.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING11f457edd4e3
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGb21d9c4cf0ef: Run wrap-and-sort -bt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGb21d9c4cf0ef
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING0fa4fab55f5b: 4.1.4, not 4.1.5.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING0fa4fab55f5b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING9d79b9924ba5: Xsession: source /etc/profile with fish] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING9d79b9924ba5
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-19
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Finally hunted down Nio's bug and fixed it.
<tsimonq2> Secure Boot is the only thing that isn't working at the moment.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6ce083f094c5: Add a changelog entry for the changelog entries.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6ce083f094c5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc5ff9d12f82a: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc5ff9d12f82a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa860ee710529: Fix non-secureboot UEFI installs on real hardware (LP: #1781015).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa860ee710529
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3a210944949b: Replace a blind cp with a more tactful apt-cdrom command.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3a210944949b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDd8529092ee67: Remove ship; it's no longer used.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDd8529092ee67
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who in here has Raspberry Pis? Specifically 2s or 3s.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, I will have one for sure soon.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> But im using an Orange Pi right now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Nice.
<lubot> <joancipria> @tsimonq2, I have a Pi 2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Excellent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone else?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @tsimonq2, I do. A model 3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice, nice.
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> Not with me though
<lubot> <StepanSkryabin> @tsimonq2, I have Raspberry Pi Model B
<bOOb> Hi i have I think simple question. I need run lubuntu 18 LTS on raspberry Pi. I have readed that it will run correctly. The one issue is that img of lubuntu must have ARMhf processor support. Armhf is just that ARM processor have hardware acceleration for floating point compution.I have also reded that lubuntu 17.04 support armhf. How about 18 LTS? I have 16LTS version iso for armhf.So does 18 LTS support armhf architecture?Here
<bOOb> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<bOOb> So if 16lts is ready for armhf..could anyone tell me how is it witch 18 LTS?
<teward> bOOb: 18.04 is still ready to go, it should work much the same
<teward> (I haven't tested but it should still work)
<bOOb> Ok thnkx:)
<bOOb> I will test
<bOOb> 16lts is working
<bOOb> so if you want pls check:)
<bOOb> but necessery is how to mount iso on sd card..some programs have some problems..I use eacher or barryberry os sth like that
<bOOb> I wont write article about that for lubuntu
<bOOb> I love lubuntu I use it since 2 years
<bOOb> Lubuntu is awsome the best OS near debian and raspbian
<bOOb> Ok I have second question If you..
<bOOb> I have installed lubuntu on usb as mass storage
<bOOb> no live instalation just installation on usb like on normal drive..its call mass storage usb instalation I think
<bOOb> So..i boot my magic usb..form any computer
<bOOb> I only put my pendrive to usb port , change bios boot from->usb..ant my own individual personal system..boot from any computer:)
<bOOb> I have no problem to boot from any computer.
<bOOb> But..
<bOOb> in raspberry I have problem
<bOOb> Raspberry doesnt boot me from usb
<bOOb> I have 3b+
<bOOb> I have found 2 article: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/msd.md and https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/msd.md
<bOOb> I am not english native can any one help?
<bOOb> is it possible?
<bOOb> from sd card lubuntu is starting on my raspberry 
<teward> i think you need #lubuntu if you just want support
<bOOb> 16lts but from usb not..but from any other computer on intel and amd architecure is booting well. So if 16lts and 18 lts support armhf..it must 
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> It seems you have to enable usb boot on your pi.
<bOOb> anyone know whre I can enable it?
<bOOb> ubuntu have grub
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/msd.md
<bOOb> raspbian is debian
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Take a look
<teward> bOOb: read through that link that you got there, that will explain how to do it
<bOOb> I know ..i know...I supose that anyone here do that before me and can tell directly
<bOOb> Ok..
<bOOb> I will write article
<bOOb> maybe lubuntu website will want post it
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I never do it, i dont have a pi right now, but just searched for
<bOOb> Ok ok...
<bOOb> Rasp pi is great platform for lubuntu
<bOOb> raspbian i for me not so good as lubuntu
<bOOb> lubuntu is complete system but raspbian i castrate:)
<bOOb> Thnks so 18lts is working witch armhr..its that what I want to know
<bOOb> Ok
<krytarik> tsimonq2: LP bug 1782579 - fyi, since filed against the wrong package.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1782579 in xterm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 32bit daily image 2018-07-18 nmtui-edit won't show; needs xterm (not on image)" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782579
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Oh thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @krytarik, Ftr if you see bugs about the 18.10+ network applet in Lubuntu, it's nm-tray.
<krytarik> Yeah, thanks for the heads-up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-20
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING9c9bf9e91a7a: Merge branch 'master' into experimental] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING9c9bf9e91a7a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING51996f188673: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING51996f188673
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGa3f092e620ec: Add patch fixing selection rendering issues if rounding leads to left-out…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGa3f092e620ec
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING2ebcda00f080: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING2ebcda00f080
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGb07f1693732c: Add a changelog entry for Rohan's commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGb07f1693732c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGec1cccc8f5e9: Merge branch 'experimental' into ubuntu/cosmic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGec1cccc8f5e9
<lynorian> I think I should end up writing more of the manual tests for 18.10
<lynorian> I got a bit burnt out of manual writing
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS804d49dfc635: Don't launch a file manager on Ctrl + Alt + D, because that already shows the…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS804d49dfc635
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS5209b412656d: Remove the volume button shortcuts as these are built into LXQt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS5209b412656d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS758e47465254: Remove /usr/share/applications; these files are native in LXQt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS758e47465254
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSaa141cc39053: Fix the changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSaa141cc39053
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS7f15b709fadc: Fix erraneous whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS7f15b709fadc
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSc58864779695: Double the splitter position for the PCManFM-Qt Places panel.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSc58864779695
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4a3fafc80834: Consolidate the PCManFM-Qt changelog entries as well.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4a3fafc80834
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSaaa50f079236: gksu -> pkexec in PCManFM-Qt.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSaaa50f079236
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS8039d581bf43: Add settings for TerminalDirCommand and TerminalExecCommand.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS8039d581bf43
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED1b4ee934da65: Make vim a recommends, not a hard dependency.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED1b4ee934da65
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED2df3b53a1fcc: Recommend zsync by default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED2df3b53a1fcc
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS777622f5a72e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS777622f5a72e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSc4d81bb632e6: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSc4d81bb632e6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS02445af76e6e: Add a config file for QTerminal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS02445af76e6e
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/pull/451 <-- PR making QTerminal remember the maximization state, bug 1754496.
<ubot93> Pull 451 in lxqt/qterminal "Remember the maximization state of the window." [Open]
<ubot93> Bug 1754496 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "Qterminal does not remember maximisation state" [Wishlist, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754496
 * tsimonq2 goes through and updates the newsletter WIP doc.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING6a643cd600a1: Remember the maximization state of the window (LP: #1754496).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING6a643cd600a1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING1c3b18ff9102: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING1c3b18ff9102
<tsimonq2> Merged, and uploaded to Cosmic.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGa2b652c6bc6c: Drop debian/rules no longer used WITH_SYSTEMD var] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGa2b652c6bc6c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGcb81262be0bb: Use dh_installsystemd instead of dh_systemd_start] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGcb81262be0bb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGc933db9b69a7: Update copyright information] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGc933db9b69a7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING3fca5b358ab1: Use a debian pre release version] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING3fca5b358ab1
<lynorian> https://code.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-manual-tests/+merge/350369
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Yay, bai awful Calamares hacks.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS852eed36276c: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS852eed36276c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd3804fbe8251: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd3804fbe8251
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd658f4cfc299: Add a machineid file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd658f4cfc299
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS912a94ead531: Ensure that /bin/bash is always the default shell.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS912a94ead531
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS88e201e0c82e: Get some changes from Neon to make some of our awful hacks much cleaner.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS88e201e0c82e
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I think I'm going to go off and do other things today, but tomorrow my focus is the OEM install.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> When that's working, I'm then going to push for Pi 2/3 images on the official infrastructure.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because those pre-installed images are basically just stage two of the OEM process. So kill two birds with one stone, as they say.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> This weekend I really want to make a dent in making the installer work really well.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (this is why I asked about people with Pis yesterday)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> After that though, we're coming up quick on 18.04.1 and 16.04.5, so that'll be the primary focus, with this work happening more in the background.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, understood
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-21
<lubot5> <Leonardo_Vinci> theme lubuntu ?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-22
<emma> hi
<emma> is there a torrent for getting the latest lubuntu?
<lubot5> <Fabri_x> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4037.webp
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING80af84c8a3d1: trivial: wrap-and-sort -bt] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING80af84c8a3d1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGb289d98cb5c4: Workaround entropy starvation by recommending haveged] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGb289d98cb5c4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGea00b2ca8077: Release to unstable] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGea00b2ca8077
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING26f4e470f07c: Update changelog for 0.18.0-1 release] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING26f4e470f07c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGf65468989cfb: Add missing license paragraph] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGf65468989cfb
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-15
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: that's not so easy, and brings a couple of items to discussion.  Now it use update-notifier-commons to check if there are upgrades avaialbles. /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<wxl> well i got to wait for all the updates to be done first XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the way update-notiifier-common works is that it marks all the package for full-upgrade but if there is a deletion it moves to only safe-upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could get the packages marked from update-notifier-common but It wouldn' be a dist-upgrade or full-upgrade or safe-upgrade. i tis something in between
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and since I dfon't know whic pakcages will be installed and which removed, I'm not sure if it woul dwork well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> So, I decided to go with a full-upgrade, and I would have to check which woul be the packages involved before showing, makin it slower.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My idea was to make a very simple updagrader, If someone wants more control over teh packages he/she can use muon or discover
<lubot> <lynorian> or command line?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or commandline of course.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it works well, I only ran it once though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my first idea was something like "hey, there are upgrades" you can do something, but then doing a full-upgrade was so easy that I added it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is far better than what we had. :P
<wxl> ^^^^
<wxl> got a fix for bug 1629715 if everyone could test https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<ubot93> Bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Eoan) "usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629715
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will be home in about a half hour. I can give it a spin.
<wxl> you'll notice it's available all the way back to xenial
<wxl> should be an easy test. basically if usb-creator-kde doesn't get stuck opening, you're set
<wxl> but it might be good to try some general usability
<wxl> it's been non-functional for so long who knows if the basic program works
<lubot> <lynorian> I need to enable proposed for this
<lubot> <lynorian> and being that broken I can't write the manual on it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good. I can run it through some paces. wxl
<wxl> no, no proposed
<wxl> it's in a ppa
<wxl> although technically i'll need to get the eoan version in the archive before i can fully submit the ppa
<lubot> <lynorian> ppa works in disco
<lubot> <lynorian> well at elast doesn't autocrash
<wxl> XD
<lynorian> and slow usb drive is slow
<wxl> omg papirus-icon-theme is slow
<wxl> i've been waiting forever on this upgrade
<lynorian> texlive-full is probably worse
<wxl> X''''''''''''''''''''D
<wxl> "probably"
<wxl> omg you kill me lyn
<wxl> i wonder what is the biggest package in the archive
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1423
<lynorian> that is a metapackage though so a bit cheating
<wxl> true
<wxl> little do we know but tex itself is tiny
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1424
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1425
<lynorian> wxl why does the ubs-creator-kde say linpus lite 
<lynorian> well it booted
<lynorian> oh wow the papirus icon theme will need new screenshots for lots of stuff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1426
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1428
<wxl> linpus lite???????
<wxl> anyways thanks for the testing folks
<lubot> <lynorian> I havae no clue why is says that as the label?
<wxl> huh yeah i have no clue
<lubot> <kc2bez> I missed that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl I even tested cosmic fwiw
<wxl> cool thx i really appreciate that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy to help.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1429
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> linpus lite???????], What about it?
<wxl> read above
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> wxl why does the ubs-creator-kde say linpus lite], This you mean?
<lynorian> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will check when I am free.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1430
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we add different fonts to the grub theme?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yep], Which font? Any suggestions?
<wxl> no i meant something else; i don't care about the fonts that much XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Me too. I don't think any special font is required. But if anyone has any suggestions for a font then I can try.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any other suggestions ? Other than font? wxl: ?
<wxl> no, not really
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone else? @kc2bez @HMollerCl @lynorian guiverc: @tsimonq2
<kc2bez> GRUB Theme? LGTM
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> LGTM means?
<kc2bez> Looks Good To Me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack
<kc2bez> We are referring to GRUB theme right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would vote for majority
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1432
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc938cb0b4953: Add start of usage and what disc to use] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc938cb0b4953
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d6f29db1cba: Add common sense data loss warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d6f29db1cba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67bb6439de9d: Add Device and label columns] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67bb6439de9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c010a381f8e: Add capacity column to startup disk creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c010a381f8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42f6ef29f4e7: Add other button to find isos] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42f6ef29f4e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cf716704dda: Add open button to get back to main window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cf716704dda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL074d6b93a55d: Add startup-disk-creator screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL074d6b93a55d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc65d0aab806a: Add make startup disk button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc65d0aab806a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd276640e4e15: Add Yes button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd276640e4e15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL561c65eee24a: Add add other dialogs needed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL561c65eee24a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ca462d2b607: add notification when done and ok button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ca462d2b607
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-16
<wxl> hahahha i did a little bit of stuff on askubuntu.. i'm up to 447 reputation.. i look at @teward001 and he's 46,800 X''''''''''D
<wxl> @teward001 speaking of askubuntu do you think it would be reasonable to include lxde and lxqt as synonyms of lubuntu? they *almost* imply it.
<wxl> and my top tag is command-line. not surprising. XD
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker I found some other apps missing from the mimeapps.list. If you want I can work on that, I don't mind. I know you are working on a couple of things right now. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb78240f9f745: Add disk creator iso open screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb78240f9f745
<wxl> @kc2bez: did you document those in the task?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker I found some other apps missing from the mimeapps.list …], I was about to say that actually. I am heading home today, won't be able to do much work for next 15 days. Please have the mimeapps task. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: please keep me posted if anything comes up on discourse and about the Instagram handle. I could help there but packaging would be hard. Gotta give some time to family.
<guiverc> if a user (bug 1836567) has reported a bug for a version of a program not from ubuntu repos (2.10.12, newer than eoan even yet user is using 18.04) who is an appropriate response; packaged linked to to me doesn't apply (lubuntu user, why I'm asking here)
<ubot93> Bug 1836567 in gimp (Ubuntu) "GIMP 2.10.12 crash on LUbuntu 18.04" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836567
<guiverc> ps: as not our package; feel free to tell me to go elsewhere!
<wxl> guiverc: i'd tell them not supported, too bad so sad. they can't talk to upstream about it.
<guiverc> :)  i suspected you'd do that, thanks for confirmation!
<wxl> np
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1443
<wxl> phew SRUs hurt
<RikMills> try SRUing a whole plasma release! :P
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.4/startup-disk-creator.html thanks wxl you unblocked me writing this
<kc2bez> lynorian: it might be worthwhile to mention it in chapter 1.2 as well once the SRU goes through.
<lubot> <lynorian> @kc2bez  good idea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c6fa0644b94: Hpyerlink system settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c6fa0644b94
<lynorian> how well is mkusb supported?
<lynorian> and maintained
<kc2bez> It doesn't look good https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mkusb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9970c41a04d2: Add K3B as common burning software] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9970c41a04d2
<wxl[m]> RikMills: omg I couldn't imagine. Yuck. I just noticed that snapd seems to regularly get SRUd and their changes are huge. Insane.
<wxl[m]> Regarding mkusb, Nio is around. Someone should ask him.
<wxl[m]> https://launchpad.net/~mkusb/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<wxl[m]> Why it's not in the archives is beyond me. We should make that happen.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ec579639b9e: Rm different types of image as those days are gone forever] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ec579639b9e
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just as a small update I tried working with Simon about that Lugito update but I still suck at OOP and feel like I'm not sure my skills could really help. I did get a response back regarding the iso tester to specifically use the git branch of the Ubuntu iso tester aka download it. Then run test-script. Apparently it takes a varia
<lubot> nt variable that I could use a 'lubuntu' option
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I'm shooting to see if I could be useful with the iso tester realm of things
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1445
<wxl> @SamuelBanya check out this find https://community.ubuntu.com/t/test-ubuntu-using-openqa/4578/3
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nice I'll check that out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74646a3702e8: Direct link with no redirects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74646a3702e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL414eb12fb282: Remove unnesecary redirect] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL414eb12fb282
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7ea51e2efcc: Remove unnesecary redirect] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7ea51e2efcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1978bf0aa28a: Add less redirects on links] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1978bf0aa28a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf06e6db66419: Remove more redirects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf06e6db66419
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1447
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1e3cdfb797c: Remove another redirect] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1e3cdfb797c
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-17
<wxl> guiverc: just added some info to your askubuntu answer re: 18.10
<guiverc> feels strange me having to approve something from you!   (great catch; python2 was mentioned; but the significance escaped me completely!)
<guiverc> thanks wxl
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> thanks for doing all the askubuntu questions for lubuntu!!! i haven't really done a good job of even paying attention to them
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 speaking of askubuntu do you think it would be reasonable to in …], meta post it
<lubot> <teward001> beyond my decision 😛
<guiverc> you can't be expected to; there's only 24 hours in a day (we don't live on bajor - sorry I'm a trekkie)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> no need to apologize my friend
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know why trojita is not in our packageset?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know why trojita is not in our packageset?], No clue
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiigh
<lubot> <teward001> because chaoticness?  😛
<lubot> <teward001> yes i'm not helping :)
<wxl> uh
<wxl> neither is qterminal
<wxl> i quit, i swear
<wxl> these packagesets are making me crazy. i can't look at them anymore.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I'm constantly recieving an error in some pages with falkon. For example in www.spiegel.de
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Failed loading page … Something went wrong while loading this page. … Try reloading the page or closing some tabs to make more memory available.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but some works ok like: https://news.yahoo.com/herbalife-nutrition-ltd-nyse-hlf-194116482.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on monday it worked fine
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you actually out of RAM?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox [Are you actually out of RAM?], nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the only warning that I don't remember seeing before in terminal is:libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ free -m …               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available … Mem:           3942        1834         650         101        1457        1760 … Swap:             0           0           0
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, could it be checking `free` rather than `free-buffers` to determine if it can load a page?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ free …               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available … Mem:        4037184     1927736      609604      105044     1499844     1752076 … Swap:             0           0           0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @UniversalSuperBox [Hmm, could it be checking free rather than free+buffers to determine if it can l …], not sure What you mean
<lubot> <HMollerCl> restarted the system, still the same problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also duck duck go gives me teh same problem in falko
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills have you heard of this behaivour in falkon before?
<lubot> <RikMills> No. I don't use falkon
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [restarted the system, still the same problem], I'll try it later, to see if I have the same problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/falkon/+bug/1836938
<wxl> @HMollerCl i actually had that happen to me the other day although NO PAGE would load, even ones that i had previously loaded and the tabs were still open. i couldn't reproduce it so i'm not sure where to go with that
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey wxl I was in Oregon the other week on vacation for a few days in Portland. You got a gorgeous state my dude
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just wanted to say
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i actually had that happen to me the other day although NO PAGE …], me neither, how did you fix it?
<wxl> install and reinstall :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought @RikMills could help us, but  he doesn't use falkon, he says..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you try creating another profile?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, I'm not sure, because of this type of things, to put falkon instead of firefox.
<lubot> <RikMills> I build it. But there are 100's of KDE apps. I can't use them all!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which browser do you use?
<lubot> <RikMills> Firefox developer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice, wil we have video HW acceleration soon in firefox?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's my main issue with linux.
<lubot> <RikMills> I have no issues with video in it.
<lubot> <RikMills> Have used Firefox mainly from the point it was called Firebird
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc32c1ea7cd9: Add or later to permafix version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc32c1ea7cd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8f960ec6909: Add command verabitum to download over zsync] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8f960ec6909
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: If I create a new profile and open falkon with it, the problem with this profile doesn't happen. But then if I use tho older profile, it happen again with the older profile.
<wxl> @HMollerCl oh good catch. let's see if we can find the profile file and compare them.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ~./config/falkon/<profiles> but it's a directory, not a file
<wxl> still something in there has to be different
<lubot> <HMollerCl> a lot of things are different...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> changing "session" in the same profile doesn't solve the issue
<wxl> @HMollerCl try `diff -r` or kdiff
<lubot> <N0um3n0> for me is failing in google.com page
<lubot> <N0um3n0> deleting the profile directory falkon creates again
<lubot> <N0um3n0> and fails again
<wxl> is there a process you can reliably make it fail with?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did the same of deleting "default" directory in profile. It created it again and failed again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but for me google.com works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is duckduckg who doesn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it shouldn't be in the profile directory the issue then..
<lubot> <N0um3n0> mmm
<lubot> <N0um3n0> with portable option is not failing for me in google.com
<wxl> 19.10 btw?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> yes
<wxl> fresh browser gets right to both of them
<wxl> restart works fine
<wxl> i loaded as many programs as i could, got down to 62 MiB free, and loaded falkon and it still works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 19.10 too
<wxl> i'm not sure what i can do to re-create this :(
<lubot> <N0um3n0> in my case I do not get an error if I do not let falkon write in the profiles folder ....
<wxl> curious
<wxl> how do you do that?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> changing owner to root xDD
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> mean
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl you still have problems with https://www.spiegel.de/    ???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, and is the "funnier" of all, it starts render teh page (apparently it ends) and the it gives the "failed loading page" message
<wxl> works here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have appVersion 3.1.0 and QtWebENgine version 5.12.4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what do you have wxl?
<wxl> ah i'm on 5.12.2
<wxl> let me upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> your anot using lubunu-update-notifier???
<wxl> 394 packages? jeeeeeeeeeeeez
<wxl> no i'm using the latest daily live!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's how 19.10 works
<wxl> probably going to run out of space
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe you can upgrade only falkon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can select them in muon
<wxl> yeah i should do that
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [I have appVersion 3.1.0 and QtWebENgine version 5.12.4], me too
<wxl> but what's weird is i had just installed falkon.. so.. it should already be that way...
<wxl> maybe qtwebengine is only a recommend? hahahahahah
<wxl> huh
<wxl> hold on
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> pointed vm at wrong iso
<wxl> wrong meaning disco uhhhhh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<wxl> yeah i've got like every app open and still can't reproduce
<wxl> that said i don't think it's related to memory
<lubot> <HMollerCl> me neither
<lubot> <N0um3n0> the message says it, but I do not believe it either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, so I created a new profile "a" it has no problem. I copy everything over "default" profile and it worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then I restored my "default" profile and failed again
<wxl> ok so the issue lies there
<wxl> did you try the `diff r`?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but if I force the system to create a new default profile, it fails
<wxl> -r i mean
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didi it know, with a "clean" default profile which fails
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6jbf8xnBW/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "a" i the one that works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, and in private browsing works ok
<wxl> um
<wxl> can you `diff -r -y`?
<wxl> these have different values.. wonder what they are < RunsWithoutOptimizeDb=1
<wxl> if you swap out settings.ini, does that make a difference?
<wxl> there's a databases file that's only in a. that's weird
<wxl> threepercenternation.com << what kind of madness are you getting into? XD
<wxl> different value of sts_include_subdomains too..... hm
<wxl> that might be something worth toggling
<wxl> new adblock/easylist.txt. might be worth trying with adblock off
<lubot> <HMollerCl> threepercentnation.com works ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> already tried with adblock off
<wxl> i was just commenting on the fact that you visited it apparently XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, not that I know
<lubot> <teward001> ... why do I know that domain...
<lubot> * teward001 sifts through his cyber-security things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but maybe I was... don't remember...
<wxl> "Three Percenter Nation is an advocate for the Second Amendment and gun toting Bible believers."
<wxl> ANYWAYS
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I find it very amusing that that movement is split between multiple sites with a variation of the three percent name
<lubot> <teward001> oh i know why i know this this was on a watchlist for spam recently...
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems like a special form of irony
<wxl> well, according to the Anti-Defamanation League, they're a loosely organized group
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> The irony doesn't stop
<wxl> wikipedia says they're a paramilitary group https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3_Percenters
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: the diff -r -y creates now a 4Mb file...
<wxl> hahahha ok nevermind
<wxl> so what about swapping settings.ini out?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> swapping settings.ini worked!!!
<wxl> ok so that's one thing
<wxl> now we need to figure out which part of settings.ini made the difference
<wxl> lines 65-192 are all settings.ini changes
<wxl> mostly in the form of additions to a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will make a dif of only settings.ini
<wxl> the one thing that's different is that "RunsWithoutOptimizeDb" setting. so restore default back to the broken state and try change that to 3 rather than 1
<wxl> when you pastebinit, use --lang diff
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> -f diff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, strange things is that swapping settings .ini I lost my saved passwords
<wxl> there's probably a reference in there
<wxl> AutoCompletePasswords=true
<wxl> possibly also
<wxl> CachePath=/home/hmoller/.cache/falkon/a
<wxl> and > SavePasswordsOnSites=true
<lubot> <profetik777> So you may or may not have seen a task on phab for marketing and building a small  marketing team. If anyone is interested in learning more dm  me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: but I need to get back to work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will continue tomorrow
<lubot> <profetik777> Wanted to connect w a few to kick some ideas on framework and approach.
<wxl> sounds good
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-18
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/Aj3r0Pp.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], theme on my home tv screen. Resolution is 2560 x 1600
<lubot> Sunny_D_Roger was added by: Sunny_D_Roger
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], I LOVE It ;)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Great job
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do we have meeeting today?
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> jeez
<wxl> one of these days i'll get good at it
<wxl> ok so let's do this thing then
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
 * wxl pets the bot 
<lynorian> \o
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<kc2bez> o|
<guiverc> o/
<wxl> _o-
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -o—<
<wxl> can anyone top that?
<wxl> didn't think so
<wxl> ok @lynorian go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to top?
<wxl> well she was the first!
<lynorian> been not the best week lost my wallet and stuff 
<wxl> even if yours was the most interesting :)
<wxl> oh no :(
<lynorian> was replacing it so not as much done this week
<lynorian> thankfully nothing with anything that logs into lubuntu stuff
<lynorian> add startup disk creator kde docs. 
<lynorian> locale advanced settings
<lynorian> pavucontrol mutliple sound outputs options
<lynorian> tab key twice to command line intro
<lynorian> volume applet settings
<lynorian> oh and helped wxl test the usb creator kde
<wxl> thank you very much :)
<guiverc> thank you lynorian ; I found the manual helpful this week (again) too!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm going to try testing that Ubuntu iso tester to modify it to run Lubuntu isos. That's all for me.
<wxl> yeah i consistently see it being referenced in support inquiries
<wxl> we have need it for aeons
<wxl> thx sam
<wxl> anything else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> æons?
<wxl> Æons
<kc2bez> You got some props for the great work in another channel lynorian
<kc2bez> I concur.
<lynorian> please no yellow fog 
<wxl> æœns
<wxl> yellow fog? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Fog ???
<lynorian> nah pathfinder rpg joke about strange aeons sorry for the derail
<wxl> oh no, it's good
<wxl> i never played it
<wxl> ANYWAYS
<wxl> hans go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> created the ppa for lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope that everyone test it to be sure it works ok, and have recommendations from improvenment
<wxl> woo hoo! love it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In case someone has not test it, here it is https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-update-notifier
<wxl> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ everyone go do that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and the other thing is that I'm struggling with some strange behaivour in falkon.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF.
<wxl> thanks! great work as always
<wxl> dan go
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> Submitted https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21 for review
<kc2bez> Working on an updated mimeapps.list for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
<kc2bez> * Wallpaper Contest
<kc2bez> Watching the wallpaper submissions come in and making comments.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Package calamares for new upstream release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Update mimeapps.list.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
<kc2bez> * Testing
<kc2bez> Tested usb-creator in every release from Xenial to Eoan.
<kc2bez> Tested lubuntu-update-notifier
<kc2bez> Of note: I will be away the tail end of next week, I will probably only be able to check Telegram/IRC a couple of times a day. 
<kc2bez> Nothing else from me.
<wxl> i really wish @tsimonq2 would comment on D21
<kc2bez> I don't know what to say.
<wxl> some activity on bug 1829805 today which is sort of related
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs -k all -c does not create initrd images anymore" [High, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<kc2bez> I saw that too.
<wxl> if i can get an answer on what to do i'll happily carry on but *shrugs*
<wxl> maybe i should just upload it and call it a day
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> I WISH @TSIMONQ2 WOULD SHOW UP OR RESPOND FROM TIME TO TIME
<wxl> ahem
<wxl> anyways
<kc2bez> If there is something you need from me please let me know.
<wxl> thanks for your work dan :)
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> chris you should have something to say for once! :)
<guiverc> nothing from me, didn't realize it was friday & i'm still zombie like
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think I saw some "@tsimonq2 typing..." message in telegram
<wxl> @HMollerCl: for how many days? XD
<wxl> well guiverc you did all that work with those bugs on lubuntu-meta!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> nothing from me, didn't realize it was friday & i'm still zombie like], you are in australia?
<guiverc> melb au
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wxl [<wxl> I WISH @TSIMONQ2 WOULD SHOW UP OR RESPOND FROM TIME TO TIME], ack
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> *haha i am funny*
<wxl> awww *snap*
<wxl> sudo snap install tsimonq2
<kc2bez> He also fixed the wallpaper submissions ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc that explain why you are on friday
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> sudo snap install tsimonq2], -f
<wxl> chris and i also tag teamed an askubuntu question
<wxl> and he did all sorts of work on askubuntu and discourse
<wxl> he's a support powerhouse 
<kc2bez> Indeed
<wxl> thank you for being there chris!
<wxl> that said, everyone ready for my spew? it's bigger than ever this time
<kc2bez> GO
<lubot> <HMollerCl> let it rain
<wxl> bug triage alone is insane
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Commented on a comment on a stale bug that the comment is not relevant to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1822237/comments/9
<wxl>    * Marked language sorting bug as fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1801498
<wxl>    * Marked a bug about panel appear on wrong monitor in Bionic as incomplete https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1819506
<wxl>    * Marked an old 17.10 bug about the installer as invalid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1724969
<wxl>    * Marked an old Xenial bug as fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1685598
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1822237 in calamares (Ubuntu) "19.04 Lubuntu BIOS full-disk install with encryption failed to boot (grub-rescue)" [Undecided, Fix Released]
<wxl>    * Marked a bug about metapackages as invalid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1549310
<wxl>    * Marked an old Xenial bug about no sound as invalid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1530601
<wxl>    * Triaged a bug about the wrong locker in 18.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1812594
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1801498 in calamares (Ubuntu) "apparently unexpected order in language selection on welcome module" [Low, Fix Released]
<wxl>    * Marked a bug as won't fix about a wishlist to remove xscreensaver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/726007
 * wxl waits for the bot to crash
<wxl> hm maybe that's it right there :)
<wxl> ok now some other chunky bits
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Made SRU task to change the lxsession default locker in Bionic to light-locker https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<wxl>    * Commented on the SRU task for Bionic locker https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<wxl>    * Made a PPA for the usb-creator-kde SRU https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>  * TESTING
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Bionic locker should be light-locker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Bionic locker should be light-locker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Tested the lubuntu-update-notifier PPA https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-update-notifier/+packages
<wxl>    * Tested the usb-creator-kde PPA https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<wxl> and more stuff still
<wxl>  * UPSTREAM
<wxl>    * Made a comment about an old issue on label text fonts https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1711#issuecomment-511149282
<wxl>    * Moved the issue with label text fonts to Qt https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-77036
<wxl>    * Created an issue about many dialogs being too big for smaller screens https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1731
<wxl>    * Created a feature request for improved restart handling in lxqt-globalkeys https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/124
<wxl>    * Created a feature request to remove magic numbers in lxqt-globalkeys in config files https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/125
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
<ubot93> Issue 1711 in lxqt/lxqt "'Desktop prefs->Label text->Font style' not initialized?" [Closed]
<wxl>    * Updated solved plugin settings on Discourse to autoclose after an hour and allow filtering for solved questions.
<wxl>  * MISCELLANEOUS
<wxl>    * Made a comment on Ask Ubuntu about usb-creator-kde and the fix in the PPA https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158249/puzzling-message-from-startup-disk-creator/1158252#comment1928659_1158249
<wxl>    * Updated information on the Lubuntu tag on AskUbuntu https://askubuntu.com/tags/lubuntu/info
<wxl> finally the TODO
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Write article on LXQt v LXDE.
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: problems with actual executables on desktop
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: weirdness with lxqt-globalkeys' conf writing and reading.
<wxl>    * Triage bugs that were likely missed due to missing subscriptions.
<wxl>    * Start on upstream pcmanfm-qt help docs.
<wxl>    * Look into brightness/backlight stuff that Chris tested: bug 1829641 
<ubot93> Bug 1829641 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "brightness keys on laptop don't dim the backlight" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829641
<wxl> any questions?
<guiverc> (stunned silence due to volume of ..)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> any questions?], still reading
<kc2bez> You've got a 5X2 screen too?
<wxl> 2x3 array of 5x2s?
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> That is fantastic wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: reagrding the lxde vs lxqt article, there is also the 32bit issue that needs to be adressed. What will be our official response for someone with 32bit systtem. Install 18.04 or 18.10 (the last 32 bit iso) and roll....??
<wxl> i don't know.... i guess it depends on what's in the archives for 19.10+... which we don't know!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, 18.04 then?
<wxl> i really don't WANT to say that
<wxl> i am chomping at the bit to stop supporting LXDE
<lubot> <lynorian> I know
<kc2bez> It is tough to support with no upstream activity.
<wxl> right
<wxl> but i think practically we need to tell people to use it if they're on 32 bit
<wxl> or perhaps tell them not to even bother because once 2021 rolls around they're going to have to find something else anyways.. soemthing outside of ubuntu
<kc2bez> It is something they will need to plan for.
<wxl> maybe we recommend LXQt as it's the DE we would recommend people use REGARDLESS of what distro they're on
<wxl> and using it, though it will come with even more limited length of support, will give them experience with it
<wxl> this way they can pave their own transition to the next distro
<kc2bez> Debian 10 isn't a bad option.
<wxl> agreed
<wxl> agaida keeps saying we're going to have ISOs
<kc2bez> LXQt is the same version we are on.
<kc2bez> xfce-wm though.
<wxl> what? noooo
<kc2bez> umm hmm
<wxl> i guess it doesn't matter too much
<wxl> window managers, sans decorations, are relatively invisible
<kc2bez> It seems to work ok.
<wxl> and having something other than openbox might be nice
<wxl> openbox works fine but you do know the dev said the project is "done"
<wxl> so it's never going to get better
<kc2bez> We will have to transition to something at some point.
<wxl> there's been some discussion about that...
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> openbox works fine but you do know the dev said the project is "done"], and there are other options for lubuntu outside of openbox?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> adn there is wayland...
<wxl> @N0um3n0 technically every window manager is an option. heck, i use awesome. lynorian has used i3. i'd really like to try sway.
<kc2bez> I've tested Kwin
<kc2bez> it works too
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <lynorian> how to login using wayland isn't quite easy to know how to do changing wm is easier I think
<wxl> yes lyn
<wxl> also re: kwin it's not necessarily resource intensive. you can turn down all the fancy features and it's pretty light
<lubot> <lynorian> well I used i3 by itself I use openbox now just so the screenshots look like default
<wxl> it's not necessarily *small* but honestly i'm not sure hard drive space is much of an issue anymore
<lubot> <N0um3n0> i try xfwm4, and  kwin but they are not as light as openbox
<wxl> especially in an day and age where we don't support 32 bit
<wxl> there used to be a package specifically to turn down all the fancy features in kubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> Kwin wasn't that much more, maybe 100Mb
<wxl> go answer that task, simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Kwin wasn't that much more, maybe 100Mb], lubuntu looks spectacular with kwin and effects activated
<wxl> siiiiiigh
<wxl> dude you better get yourself checked. i hear black holes emit radiation :/
<kc2bez> I think wxl is referring to D21
<lubot> <lynorian> would kwin be worse on vm though
<wxl> naw i've used it before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been extremely busy :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be back within the week in full swing
<wxl> your lubuntu family needs you, dude. pencil in some time for us. or at least reply to an email every now and then.
<wxl> also: didn't you already learn the lesson not to take on too much stuff? :)
<kc2bez> I actually tested it today lynorian I think I have screenshots.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm working on a project for $work with a tight deadline, but the project is creating a customized Ubuntu ISO, so that's the first thing I'm doing when I come back: some ISO tooling in the CI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nooope, I still take on a lot :P
<wxl> it's not good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you guys urgently need something from me, keep poking
<wxl> that D21 is the one urgent thing we really have, so if you could look at that and perhaps take steps towards it, that would be great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not going totally AFK but I have prior commitments :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Merge and upload iirc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can do that ;)
<wxl> ok, as long as it's got your stamp of approval for sure then i'll do it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING3d796470f367: Package calamares for new upstream release.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING3d796470f367
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For Disco, we're actually going to go the route of patching lubuntu-default-settings which should be installed on all systems we technically support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can't respin the ISO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd also like some verification that the option to do updates during the install is actually working when the installation has internet access
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think that's switched on but I haven't explicitly tested it
<wxl> well if my usb-creator-kde SRU gets approved
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Brief me on the status of that real quick?
<wxl> made an PPA, was tested successfully, merge request approved and in release for eoan, wrote the SRU appropriately, attached all the debdiffs, subscribed ubuntu-sponsors
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give me the bug number and I'll ask for someone to sponsor it who has more time than I do at the moment ASAP
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Disco) "[SRU] usb-creator-kde shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching without any input" [High, Triaged]
<wxl> new calamares is in proposed folks
<wxl> boot live, enable proposed, install calamares, install
<wxl> should be 3.2.11-0ubuntu1
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks wxl
<wxl> would have done it sooner but i get nervous about things sometimes
<wxl> now if it would just get released i could push this darn tag sheesh
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know the feeling. I have similar issues.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tags after successfully built on launchpad (i.e. on proposed) or must hit release first?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9acac55de408: Add link to command line tutroail] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9acac55de408
<wxl> ooh calamares is in release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: tags after successfully built on launchpad (i.e. on proposed) o …], Proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As soon as it's accepted into proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It doesn't have to build even
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1449
<guiverc> wxl, fyi:  calamares 3.2.11 install (on live), something-else into partition (no encryption) worked flawlessly
<wxl> horray!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1451
<guiverc> wxl, do you want me to try encrypted or other variations (unwilling to use entire disk sorry)
<wxl> yes please guiverc 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1453
<wxl> hey everyone: ( you'll appreciate this @The_LoudSpeaker ) fyi: LXQt session can restart services including lxqt-globalkeys. 
<guiverc> observation: second install; on completion calamares has "restart now" box but I'm not getting the "eject disk/media" prior to reboot so it reboots into 'live' again... has this changed? (though i'll look again after next to ensure I'm not missing it)
<wxl> i've heard rumours about that
<wxl> guiverc: i just did one that wasn't FDE and i got the eject prompt
<guiverc> wxl, just completed third on dell optiplex 780 (bios), NO eject prompt
<wxl> guiverc: was that FDE?
<guiverc> no full disk, replace-partition encrypted
<wxl> i did a simple erase disk, no encryption
<guiverc> my tests today have been manual-partition (partition), and replace-partition (no encrypt & encrypt)
<wxl> can someone explain to me the exact differences between the four ppas in ~lubuntu-ci?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> can someone explain to me the exact differences between the four ppas in ~ …], The two -proposed PPAs are the raw output from the CI. stable is the latest version according to the changelog and unstable is the tip of upstream master.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The two non-proposed PPAs are after Britney evaluates them.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Take packages from the "release pocket" PPAs.
<wxl[m]> Hm ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> he's a support powerhouse], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> hey everyone: ( you'll appreciate this @The_LoudSpeaker ) fyi: LXQt sessio …], Noted. Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, Sorry wasn't there for meet. Slept at 12. Woke up now.  … I don't have anything to say except that I tried the theme on my tv screen. It looks good imo. But I will run some more tests with different resolution settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> hey everyone: ( you'll appreciate this @The_LoudSpeaker ) fyi: LXQt sessio …], Wait you mean restarting the lxqt session i.e logging out and back in?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wait you mean restarting the lxqt session i.e logging out and back in?], I think he means that if you go to the session "app" you can restart it from there, stop, start, disable autostart
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1454
<guiverc2> wxl, fyi: just shutdown (menu leave->shutdown) thinkpad [sl510] using 'live 19.10', no press.enter.to eject message; it just shutdown
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I think he means that if you go to the session "app" you can restart it from the …], Ack
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian there is a new papirus icon theme (from today)
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 back to ci so stable is the latest release from upstream, even if our packages are behind? Also, why offer the pre-Britney PPAs publicly?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 back to ci so stable is the latest release from upstream, eve …], stable is the latest release according to the changelog in the packaging. We can't *not* have those PPAs public
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then what makes those any different from what we have in the archive? just that there may be packages in there that haven't been uploaded?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: then what makes those any different from what we have in the ar …], Right. Sometimes we bump the changelog in the stable branch when we want to test the new release but not the tip of master
<wxl> ok what about the raw
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> unstable-ci-proposed is to unstable-ci as devel-proposed is to devel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why don't we just make devel-proposed private? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have the exact same tooling running minus the autopkgtests
<wxl> ok well i would only see really practical use for one of those 4 PPA 99% of the time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Two of those PPAs are never meant to be used
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The -proposed ones
<lubot> <tsimonq2> stable and unstable exist for staging
<wxl> then we shouldn't make them public XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That wouldn't be in the spirit of free software
<wxl> oh you mean like private channels
 * wxl ducks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That should only be used for non-public matters anyway
<lubot> * tsimonq2 ducks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The -proposed PPAs should stay public because there's nothing to hide there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We should just very much encourage people to use the regular PPAs instead
<wxl> there should be some documentation as such
<wxl> as honestly i don't see the value of really using stable. you're not going to get much.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The value of stable is very much right-before-archive testing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll be useful when I need to e.g. upload a new LXQt release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's to make sure it all builds
<wxl> that's fair
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can see times where we may want to test a newer version than what is in the archive but not the latest git version.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 how often does the CI build? is it triggered upon new upload?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 how often does the CI build? is it triggered upon new upload?], Triggered by Lugito on push to packaging and nightly at midnight Central US
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Britney runs six times a day
<wxl> so if i land something, boom, it starts building immediately
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It should, at least
<wxl> build times seem a wee bit long but maybe that's just me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all in the publisher
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It could probably be optimized to ensure binaries are just built and not published as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Building *maybe* takes 5 minutes depending on the package
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde0adb450c9b: Move input/codecs to proper position in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde0adb450c9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9171210fc3f0: Add input/codecs screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9171210fc3f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf83497469a0b: Add searching for shortcuts in vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf83497469a0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8da7c33ce313: Add vlc plugins extensions screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8da7c33ce313
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedc1af1fdfc8: Rm unnesecary :] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedc1af1fdfc8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c5adc364846: Add keyboard shortcut to clear playlist] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c5adc364846
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i guess to be fair i was looking at the times listed at ci.l.m
<wxl> @tsimonq2: oh and the nightly building is for unstable i'm assuming? or is that also triggered by upstream git pushes?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lastly, what are the britney times?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde6a67750891: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde6a67750891
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1455
<wxl> fantastic testcase for the CVE fix https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1454
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1454
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1456
<TJ-> see what happens when non-crypto people dabble in crypto code and configuration!
<wxl> hey they didn't roll their own TJ- 
<TJ-> wxl: they configured it insecurely because they didn't understand what *not* to do nor what hidden implications are.
<wxl> true
<TJ-> the art of systems configuration is to know the known unknowns :)
<TJ-> they assumed that encrypted /boot/ was sufficient, only thinking of an off-line cold-boot attack
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^ see my questions above re: the ci? maybe point me where i can find it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: oh and the nightly building is for unstable i'm assuming? or is …], Just for unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: lastly, what are the britney times?], See the job config or the run times
<wxl> where at?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Jenkins
<wxl> is that in the repo?
<kc2bez> CI.lubuntu.me
<kc2bez> You should be able to fire off a build if you log in. 
<wxl> does a git push to upstream trigger an unstable build?
<wxl> or it's only going to be at mignight?
<kc2bez> That I don't know. 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Pushes to upstream doesn't trigger it
<wxl> kthx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're documenting all of this right? 😂😂
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> I think wxl meant "ack"
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> ugh calculating everything from cdt lame
<kc2bez> Center of the universe.
<kc2bez> :D
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/
<kc2bez> wxl: Thank you.
<wxl> np
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-flavors/2019-July/000001.html
<kc2bez> Thanks again wxl 
<wxl> np²
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-20
<lubot> <HMollerCl> created a new topic in discourse for UbuConLa, please a moderator could look at it and approve it or give me his comments?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Does anyone have the link for the iso download page?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I got it from the front page
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nevermind
<lubot> <Sunny_D_Roger> Sunny Singh: … Help me … Removed qtermwidget5-data … Now WiFi not working … The system boots directly into lubuntu … Shows 3dots in bottom … On boot shows … Loading 5.0.0.20 generic … Initialising ramdisk … And boots directly … Can't use WiFi tried or ethernet … Tried everything can't use live USB too … Since I can't open grub m
<lubot> enu or windows bootloader
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1457
<wxl> @tsimonq2: confused by this whole change you made to CI wiki. are you saying that if the repos are on version 1 of some package, but upstream releases version 2, that the stable ci will have version 2 in despite the fact that phabricator is still on 1 (and the archive on 1 or less)?
<lubot> <kc2bez> No stable CI is a separate branch in phab
<lubot> <kc2bez> It will have whatever you package
<lubot> <kc2bez> In the stable CI branch
<lubot> <kc2bez> Independent of upstream or the archive
<wxl> so stable CI *is* latest upstream release?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If that is what we merge/push then yes
<wxl> but he edited out the part where i said stable is related to the phab repos so i'm confused
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't read his edits. Hang on.
 * wxl cries
<kc2bez> Looking at the diff and the way I understand it you are both right.
<kc2bez> Stable gets what is defined in the packaging on the stable branch in phabricator.
<wxl[m]> Confusing change then
<wxl[m]> Seems like a wordy way of describing things
<kc2bez> Admittedly I have been trying to wrap my head around it all too. I am glad you started the conversation and documentation.
<lubot> <RikMills> is usb creator kde tested in Eoan?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [is usb creator kde tested in Eoan?], Yes.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @kc2bez [Yes.], https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: About your answer here: … https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/74 … When you take the issue of small screensize to upstream, do point me to the bug you file or the thread you create. Window resizing is a big issue for small screens.
<lynorian> is the usb-creator sru no where near done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4f7ade6b24e: Add keyobard shortcut to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4f7ade6b24e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd240ceaf3abc: Add undocking docks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd240ceaf3abc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL896cec1147cb: Add redock a dock in qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL896cec1147cb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/edECmDj.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/QLIEJj6.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/dyOPjrB.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone want a bitesize bug to fix?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: create a task
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also see above. @kc2bez and i are still confused about your edits on the CI
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and nevermind. don't create a task. it's already fixed https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS25c5f3c7e4795ba15fff89a9168cd78ace810b48
<wxl> @lynorian_: (and perhaps RikMills since he brought the subject up) the usb-creator(-kde) SRU has been sponsored for xenial, bionic and disco. at least that's what the bug comment says. it doesn't seem to follow the normal procedure, though. it hasn't been uploaded from what i can tell and the usual verification-needed tag isn't there
<wxl> it seems we're stuck in unapproved still
<wxl> a motu/sponsor reviewed it but they're not a member of ubuntu-sru so that's kind of a problem
<wxl> @HMollerCl i remember you struggled long and hard about the SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN thing in LibreOffice. upstream's making some changes to it, so if you could provide any recommendations on how we might work with those changes, that would be appreciated. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/pull/278#issuecomment-513455231
<ubot93> Pull 278 in lxqt/lxqt-session "Added SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5" [Open]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl i remember you struggled long and hard about the SAL_USE_VCLPLU …], will look at it. Last time I used it lo upstream said it was not ready, had lots of bugs
<wxl> @HMollerCl that seems to be what agaida is suggesting there, but i'm no expert
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Bring those swaps back] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#1458
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1459
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a0ba0ac7e16: Add keybaord shortcut for next previous shortcut results] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a0ba0ac7e16
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: and nevermind. don't create a task. it's already fixed https:// …], Seriously, what version were they running to get that error?
<wxl> @kc2bez: probably cosmic. remember, it just died.
<wxl> speaking of support, who wants to fix our release cycle chart? https://lubuntu.me/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/18.10.png
<wxl> @kc2bez: let me clarify. it just died on cdimage. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> I get it. Why are people still trying to install it?
<wxl> cuz they can find it
<wxl> also lubuntu.net
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gahh!
<wxl> omg the (insert expletive here) has an 32-bit link for 18.10 and a 64-bit link for 19.04
<wxl> this is the sort of stuff we dealt with far too often that ultimately led us to make lubuntu.me
<wxl> the downloads page only lists 19.04 and 16.04 https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ugh.
<wxl> if you click the link to become a developer for lubuntu you're led instead to mellix https://github.com/fossasia/meilix
<wxl> cute but it's not lubuntu https://meilix-generator.herokuapp.com/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack, .
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (CI)
<wxl> well that clarifies everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @lynorian_: (and perhaps RikMills since he brought the subject up) the usb …], https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=StableReleaseUpdate#Publishing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> well that clarifies everything], I hope you're serious.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no, "ack" as a response to "we're confused" doesn't clarify anything.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: no, "ack" as a response to "we're confused" doesn't clarify any …], See the wiki
<wxl> @tsimonq2: also that's not relevant because the verification-needed hasn't been added yet. that said, vorlon told me it's normal and they'll get to it i guess.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: also that's not relevant because the verification-needed hasn't …], It's absolutely relevant, verification-needed is added when the upload is accepted and processed to go into -proposed.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the specific section you linked to is related to those SRUs which have verification-done. we're not even there yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: the specific section you linked to is related to those SRUs whi …], They're the SRU people those days anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Monday it should be processed
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well you're providing information that's not in that document. what i said still holds: this situation is not documented.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: CI: totally clarified, though i'd modify the example with a real package example. include direct links to the repo and the various branches. then it will make total sense. that's probably the biggest part i didn't get.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why remove the times? and the idea of running a vm with git master on it?
<wxl> i guess you have the times.. they're just a little less directly stated
<wxl> and they're hidden away
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: As long as you get the concept now, you're more than welcome to add documentation. That's all I can do right now given my limited time; I'll be back soon but I wanted to get something started.
<wxl> you've been reading ubuntu wiki pages too much X'D
<wxl> ppas are missing too
<wxl> thanks for the start
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My pleasure. Good to unwind for 30 minutes before going back into $work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like I said before though, when I come back I'll totally be able to do CI ISOs like the back of my hand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because that's what this is
<wxl> and yikes that example phew
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a mouthful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does it make sense though?
<wxl> the first part yes
<wxl> the last part is a mind bender
<wxl> it probably needs to be reworded heavily until it's clear
<wxl> writing for beginners would help, i think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Imagine the first three paragraphs is one thing, you upload that, and paragraph four is a subsequent upload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is basically KCI with some tweaks, so @RikMills could help clarify this.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It works the exact same way in terms of merger jobs and stable vs unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez ^ are you on the same page as wxl in terms of understanding the new documentation?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-21
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@kc2bez ^ are you on the same page as wxl in terms of understanding the new docu …], I will read through it. Current status: at a wedding. I don't know hardly anyone here though so reading through the chat.
<wxl> hahahahahah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> me
<wxl> are you playing the role of owen wilson, vince vaughn, or christopher walken?
<wxl> probably not walken. that wouldn't make sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am just hiding in the corner for the most part. We are outside in a tent and it is 90+ so I have nearly melted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL154e0ff8d394: Add scrolling beyond page to change page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL154e0ff8d394
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a37b5f8a1b4: Add Quit keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a37b5f8a1b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5b061fd6db9: Add track recently used checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5b061fd6db9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5ab12822130: Add qpdfview keep recent closed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5ab12822130
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee18121475be: Add synchornize outline view checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee18121475be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: why the debian/control for nm-tray is different in sid that in our phab? The difference I'm pointing out is the "depends" on sid there is network-manager and  qterminal, in phab none
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/control
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/nm-tray/blob/debian/sid/debian/control
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1460
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa17ba19ebc13: Add expand all to outline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa17ba19ebc13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93798e2b20a4: Add collapse all] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93798e2b20a4
<wxl> desktop number indicator added to panel as an alternative to the desktop switcher widget https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1717#event-2498001402
<ubot93> Issue 1717 in lxqt/lxqt "Add a desktop number indicator in the panel, to avoid the desktop switcher" [Closed]
<wxl> lxqt-globalkeys is now xdg capable! https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123#event-2497990929
<ubot93> Pull 123 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "daemon: Use XDG hierarchy if no config file given on command line" [Merged]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: did you saw my question here https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING1bc4f5406954093d6967a9482aea74b4338981ab
<wxl> getting there
<lubot> Stanislav was added by: Stanislav
<lubot> Silate was added by: Silate
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1461
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5642dd0c5a2d: Add font dialog box to qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5642dd0c5a2d
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-13
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [Was GitHub down?], Yes
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-14
<guiverc> I'm suspicious our manual needs a page that tells how to enable swap... (seems to appear on support ~regularly)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> I'm suspicious our manual needs a page that tells how to enable swap.. …], +1
<lubot> <lynorian> noted
<lubot> <lynorian> The other thing is where should I put it
<guiverc> @lynorian, another appendix item (h?) maybe, chapter 3 (system tools & prefs) would be my second choice, but it doesn't fit 3.1 or 3.2 I feel.  
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> @lynorian, another appendix item (h?) maybe, chapter 3 (system tools & …], I vote for a 3.3 but it's Lyn's final decision
<guiverc> we do have too many appendix items...
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 you open for PR's on GitHub (lubuntu-team)? I can't seem to figure out how to screw with (or probably learn because I'm a dumb-dumb) Phab and try to do it from there.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Why does lxqt-globalkeys depend on qps?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @emergencyrussia [Why does lxqt-globalkeys depend on qps?], What do you mean?
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> (Photo, 1252x888) https://i.imgur.com/lfgQSvL.jpg Got it. It's a recommendation
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Still feels strange
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> --no-install-recommends helps
<lubot> <aptghetto> What did you try? And on which version?
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> sudo apt install lxqt-globalkeys … Xubuntu 20.04
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Getting qps with other software feels odd
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-15
<lubot> Santiago Miranda was added by: Santiago Miranda
<lubot> <Santiago Miranda> Hi there guys, question: is there any way to get a list of all installed packages so I can use it when moving from 19->20.04 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `apt list --installed`
<lubot> <Santiago Miranda> now I should write a script to get only the names XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the purpose if you don't mind me asking?
<lubot> <Santiago Miranda> I'd like to install all same programs i've now, when switching to different linuxes, mostly just for new versions
<lubot> <Santiago Miranda> at least the ones from offcial repos
<lubot> <Santiago Miranda> the files and stuff is almost done using rsync, but yet I've no clue how to get the same software
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-16
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: I saw your comment on D91, Is it possible to use same diff but base it over groovy branch? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> something like a git rebase is what I mean
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So for Calamares (well at least my cinnamon-remix calamares) I want to add the new startup sound in Ubiquity to Calamares. Is the best way of doing that trying to implement a calamares module?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 298x491) https://i.imgur.com/puRSG3h.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> Probably a shell process.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah. But if we made a module can calamares recognize it if we put it in settings.conf?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I assume bash is 99.5% capable of running a sound.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'll let you think about the actual shell command. but you need to create a conf file with the command and then put that in your settings.conf
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 🤷‍♂️
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Seems fine. I'll deal with shell later. For now I'll see where I can snag the actual soundfile.
<lubot> <kc2bez> take a look at one of the other processes as a model
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [I assume bash is 99.5% capable of running a sound.], aplay file.wav
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> well i guess that will help me find it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ?
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> This is how you play a sound from a shell
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @emergencyrussia [This is how you play a sound from a shell], Oh.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> god i wish viewing launchpad code was easier
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah it is a bit of PITA
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> wdym by PITA
<lubot> <kc2bez> pain in the...
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> .
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> can agree.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> screw it lemme clone it
<lubot> <kc2bez> almost easier to download it locally
<lubot> <kc2bez> jinx
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it is taking forever.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can't find the audio file
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [I can't find the audio file], Can't you just use rammstein songs? Like … Du … Du Hast … Du hast mich
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Much more special :D
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> thanks -_-
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> @emergencyrussia [Can't you just use rammstein songs? Like … Du … Du Hast … Du hast mich], We're all living in amerika, amerika, its wonderbar
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @KaiLoveLinux [We're all living in amerika, amerika, its wonderbar], Jetzt kommt die Sonne
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is there some other package that contains the actual stuff for Ubiquity?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh, I think I know
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [Is there some other package that contains the actual stuff for Ubiquity?], Can't you just search for it in the system?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @emergencyrussia [Can't you just search for it in the system?], i just did.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Found nothing?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @ItzSwirlz [ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork], .
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [.], Good
<lubot> dashak1235 was added by: dashak1235
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork is actually just a subpackage made by ubiquity
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> if osextras.find_on_path('canberra-gtk-play'): …             subprocess.Popen( …                 ['canberra-gtk-play', '--id=system-ready'], …                 preexec_fn=misc.drop_all_privileges)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it's the 'system-ready' sound
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but WHERE is the system-ready sound?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Wow.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I just ran canberra-gtk-play --id=system-ready in terminal and yet it played
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It's literally a system sound _—
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What a cute story!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So perfect for the sound only used in Ubiquity to not be in Ubiquity
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> How cute!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and on UCR for whatever reason it says 'Sound disabled'
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> 👏
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> heheheheeheh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 please help me im going insane
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> OOP
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 662x73) https://i.imgur.com/plTmasQ.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yup! Thats it!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So it's part of Yaru. How cute.
<lubot> <kc2bez> there ya go. add it to one of your themes and you are good to go.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> That's if we had Ubiquity.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> We have calamares, that's a different story.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Actually on my (pretty messy) install system-ready.oga exists
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> wait-so does it on the live session? Doesn't yaru theme come installed default?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Whatever. We have the command that can execute it. We can throw it in our system libraries and off we go
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just call it towards the end.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> okay i'll try beginning to implement
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> systemReady.conf
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 If for some reason this passes, do I have permission to push it to Phab?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ***i cant believe i'm wasting my life over a stupid jingle***
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> OH
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> GOD
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I just ran aplay on the system ready sound and it's horrible
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it counts it as raw data
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> oof
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> aplay is just broken. Use paplay
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I don't think the system-ready sound is ever initiated except on Ubiquity, I have only heard it there.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [I just ran aplay on the system ready sound and it's horrible], It plays only wav as far as I remember
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @ItzSwirlz [aplay is just broken. Use paplay], Thanks
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I have something to do but when i'm done in the next 45 mins or something, i actually might go shopping but Whatever. When I get home I'll finish it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez So heres the scoop
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/calamares-settings-ubuntu/commit/8f71707655bea693df9e6267334300b4ef201f4d
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Right now just doing a builderooni of calamares-settings so in my test PC of a live session ISO i can upgrade and go
<lubot> <kc2bez> You may find that you want to move that new shell process down the list a little. Cala executes those in order.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [You may find that you want to move that new shell process down the list a little …], doesn't ubiquity play when like the window opens?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> btw what the heck is this? https://launchpad.net/builders/lcy01-amd64-028
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This was the builder used to build calamares-settings-ubuntu, and now it's building something for Mythbuntu
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (under i386 for some reason)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and under bionic
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ???????
<wxl> the builders are given random tasks, basically
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But what's interesting is it's the mythbuntu-dev in LP building it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 311x59) https://i.imgur.com/vkeJ1ir.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [doesn't ubiquity play when like the window opens?], I can't remember. I haven't done a ubiquity install in a while 😂
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [I can't remember. I haven't done a ubiquity install in a while 😂], hahah
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1240952962744287232
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The answer is yes
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Moment of truth
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hehehehgeheh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> HEHEHEHEHHEHEH
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh because it’s not based off of a module
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So I have to add it to calamares as a new module
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think that you made it a viewmodule
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> just uh... lowkey rip dude
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-17
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> what do you mean by viewmodule?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @ItzSwirlz [So I have to add it to calamares as a new module], and I meant this as add it to /usr/lib/x86_linux_gnu thing/etc/calamares/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [what do you mean by viewmodule?], move it out of the show section and into the exec section
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> slap my dongle and call me slackware, i need to get workin
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/Mh6OKAc.jpg why don't I see the groovy branch here?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I cloned and did a `git checkout` too still `ubuntu/groovy` doesn't exist
<lubot> <aptghetto> Because it does not exist.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to create it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> calamares be going brr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Because it does not exist.], So D97 is yet to be uploaded?
<The_LoudSpeaker> once your revision gets uploaded, we should see the groovy branch here right? apt-ghetto
<apt-ghetto> The_LoudSpeaker: If it will be accepted, it should then be landed in a new branch for ubuntu/groovy
<apt-ghetto> Theoretically, you could create the branch now, if you have access to the repo
<The_LoudSpeaker> It got accepted afaik, kc2bez accepted it yesterday.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yes I can create but I can pull from your branch first, then rebase my changes on top of yours and then create another revison
<The_LoudSpeaker> else there might be clashes when I push
<The_LoudSpeaker> I might do a direct git push.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> It got accepted afaik, kc2bez accepted it yesterday.], I accepted it but I have not landed it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can add your revisions to the same diff.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup. I will do that.
 * The_LoudSpeaker goes to fetch my previous revisions.
<apt-ghetto> You can create locally a new branch, then arc patch D97 and on top arc patch D<whatever>
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup I am gonna do exactly that.
<The_LoudSpeaker> uh oh!
<The_LoudSpeaker> my data limit is again exausted for today.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Will do make the changes in about 3 hrs.
<apt-ghetto> Totally unrelated, but: Is there anything, that should be SRUed for 20.04.1? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158 was once a candidate for SRU, but I never saw other support requests because of this.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D91 this was initally decided to be SRUed for 20.04.1
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will push it to groovy first today then it needs another tweak in cala setting and in the next daily build, we should see the grub theme.
<The_LoudSpeaker> therotically
<The_LoudSpeaker> If it runs fine then we cacn SRU it to 20.04.1
<apt-ghetto> Why does it need a tweak in cala-settings?
<The_LoudSpeaker> the location of the theme needs to be specified in a cala module so that while installing grub after installation of Lubuntu, the theme gets activated too.
<apt-ghetto> What does that mean?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The package in discussion is a grub theme for Lubuntu.
<The_LoudSpeaker> a default grub theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> D91 is the diff that updates lubuntu-grub-theme
<apt-ghetto> Yes, but what has it to do with Calamares? Or in other words, how does it work, if you install it on a normal system?
<The_LoudSpeaker> if you install it on a normal system,  you have to manually set GRUB_THEME = /location/of/theme.txt in /etc/default/grub 
<The_LoudSpeaker> and run a sudo update-grub
<The_LoudSpeaker> a cala module does it for us during installation of Lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> And why don't you do it like Ubuntu Mate? Without changing /etc/default/grub?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I remember I tried that way, didn't work
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had placed a file in /etc/default/grub.d/
<apt-ghetto> With D91, you have removed Grub as a Recommends, but now you try to change /etc/default/grub
<apt-ghetto> What happens, if someone removes the package?
<apt-ghetto> The variable is then still set in /etc/default/grub
<apt-ghetto> In my opinion, you should not change a Grub config in any way, but simply do it like Ubuntu Mate with a file in plymouth
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I removed grub as recommends becaouse during Lubuntu installation, package gets installed first and then grub gets installed separately. Package doesn't install if grub is in recommends. also, an issue was filled against the package that it removed grub on legacy systems along with it when the package was removed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now coming to current implementation:
<The_LoudSpeaker> right now on uninstalling the package, the theme.txt gets removed. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> hence even if a entry in /etc/default/grub (or whatever file the module will save it to) points to the file, the theme won't show up and the defualt current grub theme would show up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> doing it the plymouth way only adds the background wallpaper to grub.
<The_LoudSpeaker> here we have icons, scroll bars, menu padding, etc
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I am not sure whether the cala module will specifically modify /etc/default/grub or put a file under grub.d/ somewhere.
<The_LoudSpeaker> that's the reason we didn't rush to put it in 20.04 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had a discussion with people in #grub and with wxl here before regarding the theme and this is the best possible way to o it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now the package doesn't depend on grub2 and hence can be installed / rermoved easily.
<The_LoudSpeaker> instead of cala module, we can go with a file in /etc/default/grub.d/ but that might create problems if someone installs their own theme. the file in grub.d takes preference over /etc/defaulr/grub 
<apt-ghetto> Calamares modifies /etc/default/grub which has caused some trouble, because some variables were set wrongly/not according to the Ubuntu standard
<The_LoudSpeaker> apt-ghetto: here's a picture of the theme in action: https://github.com/ramansarda2000/lubuntu-grub-theme/blob/master/lubuntu-grub-theme/preview.png
<apt-ghetto> /etc/default/grub.d is the better place, but then you should create the config with the package and remove it also, not with Calamares
<The_LoudSpeaker> apt-ghetto: I will be only modifying the GRUB_THEME variable shouldn't cause a problem to others because I have seen some themes directly modify this upon installation.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah /etc/default/grub.d was the way we did it earlier but for some reason, it didn't show up on installation of lubuntu afaik.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7hsqNHvHbV/
<The_LoudSpeaker> I used origin/master
<The_LoudSpeaker> wait I pushed it
<The_LoudSpeaker> is this correct tsimonq2 ? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Fgroovy/ 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ kc2bez
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think it is good. But I ended up giving only 1 version number change for both of the diffs. :facepalm:
 * The_LoudSpeaker will be uploading it in an hour. till I wait for someone to confirm that the push as correct.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Calamares no matter what I try isn't working with the module
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez , what's your take
<The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz which module?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz which module?], We're trying to import the startup sound in Ubiquity to calamares
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> it is the yaru theme's sound "system-ready" and we are trying to launch it in calamares.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/calamares-settings-ubuntu/commit/8f71707655bea693df9e6267334300b4ef201f4d … [GitHub](https://github.com/Ubuntu-Cinnamon-Remix/calamares-settings-ubuntu/commit/8f71707655bea693df9e6267334300b4ef201f4d)
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh i see. what's the blocker?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The usual.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> can't load the module /shrug
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> God dammit
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It needs to be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What if we on the welcome screen TOLD IT to play IN ITS MODUEL
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and then i need to make the source code
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I think i have an idea
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> if it activates on the welcome screen-lets use the welcome module to help us
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I see
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> a module is really a page
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It could be a dummyprocess
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but it has to be executed on welcome
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> calamares has to physically call it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So, NOTHING IS CONSISTENT!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The only way we can get this to work is if WE modify calamares's welcome to play the sound for us and add it as a field
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Which would be a cute feature in calamares and should be added so we can do that
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> All the modul changes we made-ugh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They are just changing the settings of calamares not god damn doing any thing
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So, what's the only thing we can do?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Import. A. Startup. Sound. Feature. In. The. Welcome. Module
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And there you go. The end.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez done
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> so... i guess we will therefore be opening a pr or just giving up
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> so-the plan is to open a pr to add a field in the C++ code to run "paplay file" in the configuration
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> but i'm not the developer and for all I can do, I can't do anything.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It truly is, the end.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and not even shellprocess works
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> phab task time
 * The_LoudSpeaker goes to upload lubuntu-artwork
<The_LoudSpeaker> whoops! debuild -b failed
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz I left you a comment on GitHub.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I saw, but that won’t help.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Does the welcome module have a command entry?
<lubot> <kc2bez> not that I know of.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah-so the only way it would work is if we added to calamares a field for ready sound
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can try to mess with it at some point but you might be right.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I’ve tried everything I could think of
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> In the meantime I’ll phab task it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T168
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: please check rART
<The_LoudSpeaker> whenever you are free
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, how do I add a line at : https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/grubcfg.conf upon cloning the repo from phab, I get an empty folder
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> seems tobe there https://packages.ubuntu.com/groovy/all/calamares-settings-lubuntu/filelist
<wxl> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout. 
<wxl> sounds like @tsimonq2 broke it as usual
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: fixed. for some reason @tsimonq2 had the URI set to clone from calamares, not calamares-settings-ubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will make a revision.
<wxl> and normally that wouldn't be a problem except for the fact that there is only one branch on calamares-settings-ubuntu (master) and no such branch on calamares
<The_LoudSpeaker> or should I just push?
<wxl> i'll leave you to trust your judgement on that one :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I know you are around to clean up if I mess up. XD
<wxl> if you mess up you can just revert your change :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh nice
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup. Just did that with rART, (force pushed twice)
<lubot> <kc2bez> So, what did I miss in my walk home? @The_LoudSpeaker broke everything? XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> about to
<wxl> no, but we came to realize that @tsimonq2 did
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can't push to calamares-settings-ubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> Status quo then.
<The_LoudSpeaker> asks username and passowrd for launchpad, says remote authorisation required.
<The_LoudSpeaker> fatal: Authentication failed for 'https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qt-code/+git/calamares-settings-ubuntu/'
<wxl> do you have everything set up to be able to push to launchpad in the first place?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think so yes
<wxl> cuz all lubuntu devs are admins
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have followed packaging requirements 
<wxl> (of ubuntu-qt-code)
<The_LoudSpeaker> and even set up bzr
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am an indirect member of ubuntu-qt-code
<wxl> eh
<wxl> i don't think anyone but repository owners can push
<lubot> <kc2bez> should that be git+ssh instead of https?
<wxl> probably?
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay so I ill do a arc diff then
<The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> what else do we have running on launchpad?
 * wxl hands the broom to @tsimonq2 so he can finish cleaning up his mess 
<The_LoudSpeaker> let me know when it is ready or when I should create a diff.
 * The_LoudSpeaker goes to sleep
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-18
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> let me know when it is ready or when I should create a diff.], Bump @tsimonq2
<The_LoudSpeaker> the clone link on phab still hass https so...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The clone link is https because I don't want to hear complaining when your Phab SSH key doesn't work :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just moved the most common things to LP. Cala and settings, SDDM, and something else that's slipping my mind
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [I just moved the most common things to LP. Cala and settings, SDDM, and somethin …], e
<lubot> <Leokolb> Just tested new Plymouth theme..looks great BIOs + EFI
<theloudspeaker> <lubot "<tsimonq2> The clone link is htt"> My key works.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I just remembered, we have to add lubuntu-grub-theme to rSEED too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I pushed to seed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now updating rMETA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm. My commit to seed didn't show up on phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @Leokolb [Just tested new Plymouth theme..looks great BIOs + EFI], What’s new with it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [What’s new with it?], Boot it and find out. :P
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [Boot it and find out. :P], thanks -_-
<lubot> <kc2bez> or look at the task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is it just a flicker free
<lubot> <kc2bez> plus all the images
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [umm. My commit to seed didn't show up on phab], @kc2bez any idea?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [@kc2bez any idea?], It needs a groovy branch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there's one : https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/repository/groovy/
<lubot> <kc2bez> rMeta doesn't though
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I cloned rMETA, created new with `git checkout -b ubuntu/groovy` then ran the ./update script
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but even after that, in rmeta, lubuntu-grub-theme hasn't got updated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so I haven't pushed it yet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I had pushed my commit to rSEED and it doesn't show up on phab, does rSEED require that rMETA also has a groovy branch?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=28c85cf949fd5b91961cd97b527e6fd450126103
<lubot> <kc2bez> Looks like phab isn't tracking the remote but it did as recently as May.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, once we add it to rMETA, we will then have lubuntu-grub-theme installed by default during a Lubuntu installation. AFTER THAT someone will have to sponsor https://phab.lubuntu.me/D98 so cala sets the GRUB_THEME parameter and that will complete the grub theming task, we should technically see grub theme in action by defaul
<lubot> t in next installs after that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Looks like phab isn't tracking the remote but it did as recently as May.], .
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup. Now I see it on phab
<The_LoudSpeaker> so now I should run the ./update script on meta?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You didn't need to wait for Phab to do that in the first place.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [.], Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did it already but as I said, I don't see it adding lubuntu-grub-theme to desktop-amd64, etc
<The_LoudSpeaker> http://sprunge.us/3qaI4S
<lubot> <kc2bez> Take a look at your changelog there. It still references 20.04 and email is wrong.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You also have to update the `update.cfg` for the groovy branch
<The_LoudSpeaker> that changelog was created automatically
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh I didn't notice update.cfg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl https://twitter.com/askubuntumemes/status/1284075489687154688
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl https://twitter.com/askubuntumemes/status/1284075489687154688], You know you made it when...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> git push --set-upstream-origin ubuntu/groovy ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ for rMETA?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There is already a groovy branch
<The_LoudSpeaker> then?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see a groovy branch for meta
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had to create one myself locally
<The_LoudSpeaker> git branch -b ubuntu/groovy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ubuntu/groovy =/ groovy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> nvm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ubuntu/groovy
<The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I thought you were talking about seed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> mb
<The_LoudSpeaker> done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now someone sponsor https://phab.lubuntu.me/D98
<The_LoudSpeaker> as I can't push to that package
<The_LoudSpeaker> for some wierd reason
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2: you mean lubuntu-grub-theme should depend on Lubuntu settings or the other way around?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Cala settings for Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Should depend on the GRUB theme
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> why would the cala settings depend on grub theme?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> does it now control boot?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not ubuntu-cala but lubuntu-cala
<lubot> <kc2bez> If we modnour config to use it we should depend on it.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [If we mod our config to use it we should depend on it.], Precisely
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4280af6ab3a: Add start of Delete button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4280af6ab3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL314e49a73f6a: Add Select all to desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL314e49a73f6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETA3c281c654bba: Welcome to Groovy! Added lubuntu-grub-theme to desktop, pcmanfm-qt, plasma…] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETA3c281c654bba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART85db94aafe7c: Update lubuntu-grub-theme] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART85db94aafe7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe79e13b09086: Add URL field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe79e13b09086
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTc46f0856747b: Update lubuntu-grub-theme] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc46f0856747b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45f74cbbd35d: Add Enable external viewer checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45f74cbbd35d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b53c3bcb1f9: Update Skanlite version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b53c3bcb1f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1f8bfec44ea: Update screengrab version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1f8bfec44ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe41c495ab0ff: Add Type field for link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe41c495ab0ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe17e36833a2c: Add Background tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe17e36833a2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5fb6a2820e35: Update General tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5fb6a2820e35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc82bdffb8a12: Move hide desktop items down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc82bdffb8a12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf67bba3c431e: Move Trash to own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf67bba3c431e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL319f16cc5379: Add individual wallpaer for each monitor checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL319f16cc5379
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED28c85cf949fd: Add lubuntu-grub-theme] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED28c85cf949fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba9240b65b0f: Add invert selection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba9240b65b0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T168: Add an "installer ready sound" to calamares] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T168
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50c8b0ce2d71: Style New note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50c8b0ce2d71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5974afe1f6d: Add yes at confirmation dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5974afe1f6d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7c99d9b4d14: Minor slideshow reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7c99d9b4d14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTe0c03f628851: Update lubuntu-grub-theme] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTe0c03f628851
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f0a33bd6eb2: Remove uneeded space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f0a33bd6eb2
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: the email id is my launchpad one 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/369/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/364/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/136/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/446/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/114/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/356/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/361/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/114/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/136/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/361/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/364/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/121/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/446/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3610
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3611
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> doing it the plymouth way only adds the background wallpaper t …], Not sure, what you mean. I have added the Grub theme via plymouth and it works.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/120/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/108/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/114/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/136/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/361/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/331/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/119/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/121/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/370/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/393/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/364/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/334/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/446/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/121/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/124/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/120/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/115/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/536/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/123/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/157/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/105/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/133/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/363/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/121/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/138/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/116/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/122/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/366/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/368/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/367/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/363/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/371/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/447/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/365/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/362/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/536/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl https://twitter.com/askubuntumemes/status/1284075489687154688], jajaja, I've never understand that account.
